# E ora? cosa fare?



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti,

la mia storia inizia come tante.
Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.

Dopo i primissimi tempi di totale passione e divertimento leggero, si inizia a fare discorsi più profondi. Lui diceva di amarmi e parlava di lasciare la moglie ed io, l'indipendente della coppia, che lo frenavo in questo.
La nostra relazione è durata pochi mesi.

Un giorno lui si è sentito male, ha avuto un ictus ed ora è in una clinica.

Sono sempre lì, cerco di vederlo quando è solo.
Nella disperazione non ho neanche tutelato la mia situazione personale, infatti il mio fidanzato mi ha mandato a quel paese.
Sento che avevo trovato l'uomo della mia vita ma me ne accorgo solo ora.

Cosa fare?
sono disperata!


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...


ogni consiglio o commento sarebbe inopportuno e inutile....mi sento di azzardare a dirti di aspettare che esca dalla clinica e poi come si usa dire "tirare il capo in terra" .


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...


ora non puoi fare nulla...se non stargli "vicino" nei limiti del possibile... 
la sua salute adesso è più importante di qualunque altro discorso


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ogni consiglio o commento sarebbe inopportuno e inutile....mi sento di azzardare a dirti di aspettare che esca dalla clinica e poi come si usa dire "tirare il capo in terra" .


non riesco ad aspettare

l'idea di non poterlo vedere mi fa impazzire. Vorrei andare dalla moglie e dirle come stavano le cose


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...



Posso dirti che capisco in maniera totale la tua disperazione. Ci sono passata. E' difficile per me riaprire una ferita che si sta chiudendo. Se fossi registrata ti direi di scrivermi in privato....
Pensa bene a come muoverti. Ricordati che sei l'altra. Io mi sono fatta da parte e gli sono stata vicina da lontano rispettando in quel momento la sua famgilia.
Non è facile. Spero tu abbia qualcuno con cui poter piangere. Io senza questo forum sarei scoppiata ma mi sembra che tu l'abbia già fatto se il tuo fidanzato ha scoperto tutto.
Se posso pur non conoscendoti, ti abbraccio....


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non riesco ad aspettare
> 
> l'idea di non poterlo vedere mi fa impazzire. *Vorrei andare dalla moglie e dirle come stavano le *cose


questa è una cazzata!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non riesco ad aspettare
> 
> l'idea di non poterlo vedere mi fa impazzire. Vorrei andare dalla moglie e dirle come stavano le cose


Per favore non farlo. Non è quello che vorrebbe lui adesso. Ti giuro che so esattamente come ti senti. Sfogati con qualcuno di fiducia. Trova qualcuno con cui piangere. Qualcuno che non giudichi ma lascia la sua famiglia fuori. non dare alla moglie un altro dolore più di quello che già sente. Pensa che ora è lei che deve accudirlo e stargli vicino, gestendo anche una famiglia. Non dare a quella donna un altro pensiero. Te ne pentiresti


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora non puoi fare nulla...se non stargli "vicino" nei limiti del possibile...
> la sua salute adesso è più importante di qualunque altro discorso


infatti intendevo dire proprio questo....stargli vicino ma in punta di piedi...se la moglie scoprisse qualcosa in questo momento così delicato i danni sarebbero incalcolabili..


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che capisco in maniera totale la tua disperazione. Ci sono passata. E' difficile per me riaprire una ferita che si sta chiudendo. Se fossi registrata ti direi di scrivermi in privato....
> Pensa bene a come muoverti. Ricordati che sei l'altra. Io mi sono fatta da parte e gli sono stata vicina da lontano rispettando in quel momento la sua famgilia.
> Non è facile. Spero tu abbia qualcuno con cui poter piangere. Io senza questo forum sarei scoppiata ma mi sembra che tu l'abbia già fatto se il tuo fidanzato ha scoperto tutto.
> Se posso pur non conoscendoti, ti abbraccio....





farfalla ha detto:


> Per favore non farlo. Non è quello che vorrebbe lui adesso. Ti giuro che so esattamente come ti senti. Sfogati con qualcuno di fiducia. Trova qualcuno con cui piangere. Qualcuno che non giudichi ma lascia la sua famiglia fuori. non dare alla moglie un altro dolore più di quello che già sente. Pensa che ora è lei che deve accudirlo e stargli vicino, gestendo anche una famiglia. Non dare a quella donna un altro pensiero. Te ne pentiresti


:up:


proprio te aspettavo in questa storia...sei l'unica che può aiutarla!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cazzata!


sarà una cazzata ma è ciò che vorrei fare.

quando lo vedo, anche se non può parlare, mi sembra stia meglio.

sono disperata e sono sola


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà una cazzata ma è ciò che vorrei fare.
> 
> quando lo vedo, anche se non può parlare, mi sembra stia meglio.
> 
> sono disperata e sono sola



non sarebbe giusto nè per lui nè per la sua famiglia...non serve aggiungere altro dolore adesso


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sarebbe giusto nè per lui nè per la sua famiglia...non serve aggiungere altro dolore adesso


quoto le mie amiche simy e farfalla.. non lasciarti prendere dal tuo egoismo (in senso buono)   in questo momento la famiglia prima di tutto..e per famiglia non si intende solo la moglie e il figlio.. ma ti rendi conto cosa scateneresti dicendo come stanno le cose in questo momento?... moglie, figlio, mamma , suocera cognati,  marò non oso pensarci.. e poi c'è un motivo in più per cui ti consiglio di aspettare....temo che quando uscirà dalla clinica, essendo stato circondato dai familiari, avendo subìto questa malattia, le cose non saranno più le stesse....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...



Che essere mandati a fanculo dal fidanzato, unito alla compassione possa essere un punto di domanda, mi pare alquanto assurdo. comunque questa è la vita. Scusami la schiettezza ma conosco poco di te, e su quello che leggo rispondo.


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto le mie amiche simy e farfalla.. non lasciarti prendere dal tuo egoismo (in senso buono)   in questo momento la famiglia prima di tutto..e per famiglia non si intende solo la moglie e il figlio.. ma ti rendi conto cosa scateneresti dicendo come stanno le cose in questo momento?... moglie, figlio, mamma , suocera cognati,  marò non oso pensarci.. e poi c'è un motivo in più per cui ti consiglio di aspettare....*temo che quando uscirà dalla clinica, essendo stato circondato dai familiari, avendo subìto questa malattia, le cose non saranno più le stesse...*.


sul neretto non sono d'accordo... 
se i sentimenti ci sono restano anche dopo... 

ritengo comunque che sia giusto aspettare che le cose si sistemino; anche per lui.... pensa cosa troverebbe ad aspettarlo "fuori" quando si riprenderà? sarebbe utile per la sua guarigione?

amare significa anche "farsi da parte" quando è il momento.... scegliere cosa è meglio per il bene della persona che amiamo... anche se il suo bene può essere doloroso per noi


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per favore non farlo. Non è quello che vorrebbe lui adesso. Ti giuro che so esattamente come ti senti. Sfogati con qualcuno di fiducia. Trova qualcuno con cui piangere. Qualcuno che non giudichi ma lascia la sua famiglia fuori. non dare alla moglie un altro dolore più di quello che già sente. Pensa che ora è lei che deve accudirlo e stargli vicino, gestendo anche una famiglia. *Non dare a quella donna un altro pensiero. Te ne pentiresti*


*

ti ammiro......*


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che essere mandati a fanculo dal fidanzato, unito alla compassione possa essere un punto di domanda, mi pare alquanto assurdo. comunque questa è la vita. Scusami la schiettezza ma conosco poco di te, e su quello che leggo rispondo.



non ho capito cosa tu voglia dirle...







io lo sapevo che non dovevo entrare in questo 3d


----------



## Hirohito (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti ammiro......[/B]


E' semplicemente una persona umana e con il sale in zucca.

(Farfy non ti sto sminuendo, neh ? Tutt'altro !!!)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti ammiro......[/B]



Grazie, ma non ho molto per cui essere ammirata. Alla fine ho tradito esattamente come tutti quelli che lo hanno fatto qui dentro. Il finale drammatico mi fa uscire meglio di qualcun altra.....tutto qui


Hirohito ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una persona umana e con il sale in zucca.
> 
> (*Farfy non ti sto sminuendo, neh ? Tutt'altro *!!!)



Lo so


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto non sono d'accordo...
> se i sentimenti ci sono restano anche dopo...
> 
> ritengo comunque che sia giusto aspettare che le cose si sistemino; anche per lui.... pensa cosa troverebbe ad aspettarlo "fuori" quando si riprenderà? sarebbe utile per la sua guarigione?
> ...


simo purtroppo è un classico. le malattie e le condizioni post malattie cambiano le persone... ora è circondato dall'amore della famiglia e seppur con rammarico, dubito che lui metterà tutto in discussione , anche perchè proprio oggettivamente e logisticamente tutto è diventato più complicato. ma questo è un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> simo purtroppo è un classico. le malattie e le condizioni post malattie cambiano le persone... ora è circondato dall'amore della famiglia e seppur con rammarico, dubito che lui metterà tutto in discussione , anche perchè proprio oggettivamente e logisticamente tutto è diventato più complicato. ma questo è un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo.


E soprattutto avrà modo di rivalutare la donna che gli sta accanto e apprezzarla per tutto quello che fa per lui.
Anche se non ci fosse Amore con A maiuscola tra loro, subentrerà una riconoscenza infinita e questa esperienza li legherà molto


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> simo purtroppo è un classico. le malattie e le condizioni post malattie cambiano le persone... ora è circondato dall'amore della famiglia e seppur con rammarico, dubito che lui metterà tutto in discussione , anche perchè proprio oggettivamente e logisticamente tutto è diventato più complicato. ma questo è un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo.



tutto può essere per carità...ma il problema ora è nel presente...non dopo....


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus* schiatterà *prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.



quando si dice avere tatto è Dany....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria *che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca*.


Ecco perchè non volevo intervenire, perchè certe frasi mi mandano il sangue al cervello.
Il pensiero di lei sarà una delle cose che belle, insieme a tante altre, che lo aiuteranno nei momenti difficili.


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


:sorpreso:alla faccia della diplomazia....


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


cattivissimo te, eh?


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> cattivissimo te, eh?


cattiveria gratuita peraltro...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cattiveria gratuita peraltro...


Mista a un'insensibilità incomprensibile peraltro............
Ma ho già mandato a quel paese Daniele a suo tempo, per fortuna io rispetto alla n.r. ho dalla mia che il tempo mi ha dato ragione. 
auguro a lei la stessa cosa


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mista a un'insensibilità incomprensibile peraltro............
> Ma ho già mandato a quel paese Daniele a suo tempo, per fortuna io rispetto alla n.r. ho dalla mia che il tempo mi ha dato ragione.
> auguro a lei la stessa cosa


" il tempo è galantuomo"


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Quando non ti fai prendere dalla cattiveria sei da pippa a due mani,in questo caso ho avuto una piccola disfunzione erettile....!!Daje daniè....daje!!


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando non ti fai prendere dalla cattiveria sei da pippa a due mani,in questo caso ho avuto una piccola disfunzione erettile....!!Daje daniè....daje!!


no...stavolta no.... davvero...stavoltà ha esagerato

scusate...vanno bene tutti gli errori del mondo... ma quando c'è la salute di mezzo no...per favore


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...stavolta no.... davvero...stavoltà ha esagerato
> 
> scusate...vanno bene tutti gli errori del mondo... ma quando c'è la salute di mezzo no...per favore


ti quoto simo.... l'argomento e la storia sono troppo seri per scherzarci sopra....


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si daniele ha esagerato...ma con daniele io non sono oggettivo!


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si daniele ha esagerato...ma con daniele io non sono oggettivo!


lo so...e lo capisco... però alcuni casi vanno analizzati diversamente secondo me!


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si è indubbio che daniele in questo caso ha esagerato!


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...


la storia che hai raccontato è molto triste.
Credo che la cosa migliore che tu possa fare in questo momento è quella di lasciarlo tranquillo con i suoi famigliari, continuando comunque a seguire l'iter della malattia per poi valutare il da farsi in seguito.
Ritengo che in questo momento lui non abbia bisogno di emozioni di alcun tipo per cui il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di allontanarti momentaneamente ed è la cosa che forse gli è più utile in questo frangente.


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...e lo capisco... però alcuni casi vanno analizzati diversamente secondo me!



infatti se vogliamo divertirci e scherzare ce ne sono di 3D su cui farlo.. su questo non è proprio il caso..


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è indubbio che daniele in questo caso ha esagerato!


:up:


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non volevo intervenire, perchè certe frasi mi mandano il sangue al cervello.
> Il pensiero di lei sarà una delle cose che belle, insieme a tante altre, che lo aiuteranno nei momenti difficili.


Quoto :up:


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


Davvero imbarazzante


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

*mi sono registrata...*

sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.

Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico. 
La sua situazione di salute è gravissima, i medici non danno molti margini di ripresa. Non parla, non muove tutta una parte e alterna momenti di lucidità a momenti in cui dimentica.
Dalla clinica lo manderanno via prima o poi ed io?
come faccio a non vederlo?
Mi fa rabbia vedere la moglie (che conosco) che non sembra soffrire, o i figli che vanno solo agli orari di visita!
Vorrei venisse curato in un altro centro.
Insomma, mi sento impotente.
Vorrei essere io quella che se ne prende cura ed invece non posso fare niente.
Dovrei riprendere il lavoro, ma ora non me ne frega nulla.
Mi manca!
e se non si riprenderà mai più?
io sono certa che lui mi ama e se dicessi tutto alla moglie forse almeno...
scusate lo sfogo


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus *schiatterà prima di te *(e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


posso solo dire che sei stato abbastanza cattivo in ciò che hai scritto!

Se i miei sentimenti non fossero sinceri, proprio perchè ho 36 anni, in una situazione così difficile, sarei scappata a gambe levate.


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non volevo intervenire, perchè certe frasi mi mandano il sangue al cervello.
> Il pensiero di lei sarà una delle cose che belle, insieme a tante altre, che lo aiuteranno nei momenti difficili.


Non è per nulla detto cara farfalla, quando uno va vicino alla morte e  ne esce è ai propri cari che rivolge lo sguardo...e l'amante non è un proprio caro. Prova avvicinarti alla morte come ho fatto io e capirai che dopo non si è uguali a prima e chi sembra esserlo...bhe è un bravissimo attore.
A prescindere dai sentimenti, una storia extra è sporca e dopo si vuole solo pulizia, calma, pace, si fanno un poco di ragionamenti su quello che si è fatto e un tradimento non è mai cosa bella.
Mi spiace per questa donna, che a 36 anni dovrà iniziare una vita nuova, ma di certo un 55 enne era vecchio oggettivamente e su questo non mi tiro indietro all'atto pratico 19 anni di differenza con gli uomini che di media muoiono prima, vuol dire voler passare metà della propria vita da soli, cioè è il darsi delle schioppettate nelle palle.


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...


la drammatica situazione della sua salute è una  ragione di più per farti da parte... come fai a dire che la moglie non sembra soffrire?...ci sono persone che soffrono in silenzio e dignitosamente e che in certi frangenti la priorità è combattere quindi non le vedrai mai piangere o disperarsi in modo plateale...sei tu che data la situazione vedi le cose con ottica diversa e con un punto di gelosia che rasenta la cattiveria... ti senti impotente?...è normale.. lo sei...ma cerca di ragionare.. in questo momento lui cosa ti può dare? hai detto che non parla non si muove , ma avvertirebbe un tuo eventuale scombussolamento della sua famiglia e non credo che gli farebbe piacere...ripeto, fatti da parte, lo so soffri  ma non è questo il momento per pensare a sè stessi...


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> posso solo dire che sei stato abbastanza cattivo in ciò che hai scritto!
> 
> Se i miei sentimenti non fossero sinceri, proprio perchè ho 36 anni, in una situazione così difficile, sarei scappata a gambe levate.


Non sono cattivo, sono oggettivo ed è cosa ben diversa, i sentimenti devono venir sempre venir a capo di una certa condizione, non tutto può essere scelto per amore o per sentimento ed alla fine è la verità oggettiva che hai davanti che conta. Lui poteva essere tuo padre e tu non te ne sei resa conto con quelle menate da donna che l'età non conta e bla bla bla, invece conta.
Sii più pratica, perchè da una donna di 36 anni non mi aspetterei un ragionamento da 20 enne che vive solo di ideali stereotipati.


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è per nulla detto cara farfalla, quando uno va vicino alla morte e ne esce è ai propri cari che rivolge lo sguardo...e l'amante non è un proprio caro. Prova avvicinarti alla morte come ho fatto io e capirai che dopo non si è uguali a prima e chi sembra esserlo...bhe è un bravissimo attore.
> A prescindere dai sentimenti, una storia extra è sporca e dopo si vuole solo pulizia, calma, pace, si fanno un poco di ragionamenti su quello che si è fatto e un tradimento non è mai cosa bella.
> Mi spiace per questa donna, che a 36 anni dovrà iniziare una vita nuova, ma di certo un 55 enne era vecchio oggettivamente e su questo non mi tiro indietro all'atto pratico 19 anni di differenza con gli uomini che di media muoiono prima, vuol dire voler passare metà della propria vita da soli, cioè è il darsi delle schioppettate nelle palle.


daniele le tue osservazioni possono rivelarsi anche giuste e condivisibili.. ma è la terminologia che non va..  usare termini tipo : vecchio, schiattare , storia sporca. ecc.. non è il massimo per chiarire un pensiero.. e poi ricorda una massima: "il vecchio DEVE morire il giovane PUO' morire..


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...


E tu che ne sai cche uomo fosse lui nella sua totalità della vita? Ma che sai che inferno ha fatto vivere a quella donna che era sua moglie, ma chi sei per pensare che quella bella parentesi fosse il suo essere e non solo una parte di lui.
Tu non hai mai vissuto con lui, tu non hai vissuto neppure un decimo di quello che ha vissuto la moglie e non sei nella posizione di poter dire qualcosa di quella donna, che fino a prova contraria si è dimostrata più donna di te.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...


Benvenuta!
Riprendo la risposta di Battiato, che approvo appieno, solo per aggiungere che in questo momento, nello stato di salute da te descritto, non credo che lui abbia bisogno di te.


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> daniele le tue osservazioni possono rivelarsi anche giuste e condivisibili.. ma è la terminologia che non va.. dai usare termini tipo : vecchio, schiattare , storia sporca. ecc.. non è il massimo per chiarire un pensiero..


Perchè? Oggettivamente la realtà deve essere descritta per quello che è e qui si parla di un uomo che tradiva la moglie con una donna che tradiva anche essa...ci trovi qualcosa di pulito? Io no, e schiattare= morire e permane il mio pensiero che lui era vecchio per lei ed è oggettivo. Se una donna non sa leggere le parole e vuole sinonimi, può benissimo prendere un dizionario e cambiare le parole che ho usato con dei sinonimi, conta solo il contenuto.
Perchè io non bado alla forma? Forse perchè chi mi fece del male badava così tanto alla forma da avermi fatto comprendere che la forma non conta nulla...è solo l'anticamera delle giustificaioni, meglio una brutta realtà.


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

vi ringrazio per i consigli che, il poco della mia parte razionale, reputa sicuramente giusti.

Sono sicura che se continuo così la famiglia scoprirà tutto (immagino che tutto il reparto l'abbia capito), ma non riesco, giuro non riesco a frenarmi.
Sono una donna molto indipendente, ho sempre guardato prima i miei interessi che quelli degli altri (non è bello, ma sono questa).
La cosa che mi sorprende in tutta la vicenda è che mai e poi mai avrei pensato di reagire così!
Non mi sono mai esposta in prima persona mentre in questo momento lo sto facendo per la prima volta nella mia vita.

Ora vado da lui


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? Oggettivamente la realtà deve essere descritta per quello che è e qui si parla di un uomo che tradiva la moglie con una donna che tradiva anche essa...ci trovi qualcosa di pulito? Io no, e schiattare= morire e permane il mio pensiero che lui era vecchio per lei ed è oggettivo. Se una donna non sa leggere le parole e vuole sinonimi, può benissimo prendere un dizionario e cambiare le parole che ho usato con dei sinonimi, conta solo il contenuto.
> Perchè io non bado alla forma? Forse perchè chi mi fece del male badava così tanto alla forma da avermi fatto comprendere che la forma non conta nulla...è solo l'anticamera delle giustificaioni, meglio una brutta realtà.


ora mi è tutto chiaro..


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> *vi ringrazio per i consigli che, il poco della mia parte razionale, reputa sicuramente giusti.
> 
> *Sono sicura che se continuo così la famiglia scoprirà tutto (immagino che tutto il reparto l'abbia capito), ma non riesco, giuro non riesco a frenarmi.
> Sono una donna molto indipendente, ho sempre guardato prima i miei interessi che quelli degli altri (non è bello, ma sono questa).
> ...


Prima ci chiedi consiglio.
Nonostante che i nostri consigli siano quelli di lasciarlo stare momentaneamente alle cure dei suoi familiari, tu per tutta risposta ci dici che vai da lui....
E allora?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per i consigli che, il poco della mia parte razionale, reputa sicuramente giusti.
> 
> Sono sicura che se continuo così la famiglia scoprirà tutto (immagino che tutto il reparto l'abbia capito), ma non riesco, giuro non riesco a frenarmi.
> Sono una donna molto indipendente, ho sempre guardato prima i miei interessi che quelli degli altri (non è bello, ma sono questa).
> ...


Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore. Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.

Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Non sei cattivo..... a tratti un pò cinico!


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sei cattivo..... a tratti un pò cinico!


Devo esserlo Oscuro, per arginare quello che mi tengo dentro e la cosa mi fa male, ma è necessario.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniè il principio può esser anche condivisibile,ma il cinismo con cui esprimi concetti un pò meno.....!Per quel che mi riguarda tu puoi tutto....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniè il principio può esser anche condivisibile,ma il cinismo con cui esprimi concetti un pò meno.....!*Per quel che mi riguarda tu puoi tutto*....!:rotfl:


sei tremendo quando ti ci metti


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo esserlo Oscuro, per arginare quello che mi tengo dentro e la cosa mi fa male, ma è necessario.



Daniele...però dai...a volte un minimo di sensibilità aiuta!
nessuno sta dicendo che la ragazza merita un applauso...sappiamo tutti che "ha sbagliato" ...però il punto ora è un altro... e  bisogna farle capire che sebbene lei sia innamorata deve ammettere che è arrivato il momento di farsi da parte..


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Simò...daniele è daniele...!Daniele è quello che era oscuro a 18 anni...chiedetemi tutto...ma lasciate stare il Sor daniele!


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò...daniele è daniele...!Daniele è quello che era oscuro a 18 anni...chiedetemi tutto...ma lasciate stare il Sor daniele!


Lo sai che sono affezionata a Daniele! però se secondo me esagera io gliel'ho sempre detto molto chiaramente...non gli do ragione a prescindere e Daniele lo sa... e non se la prende vero Dany :mrgreen:?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Ok....il sor daniele può tutto....e anche se sbaglia ha ragione!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....il sor daniele può tutto....e anche se sbaglia ha ragione!:rotfl:



vabbè.... 

:bleble:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Daniele è daniele!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> la mia storia inizia come tante.
> Una donna di 36 anni e con relazione stabile da oltre 10 anni ed un uomo di 55 anni sposato con prole, si incontrano in ambito lavorativo, si piacciono, si corteggiano e alla fine iniziano una relazione.
> ...


Aspettare in disparte ...


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele è daniele!



HO CAPITO!


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2012)

cara Clio, che dire di fronte ad una cosa così grave?
preparati ad affrontare di tutto, e cogli come un bel regalo ogni segno positivo
ed in questi momenti difficili non dimenticare te stessa


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

Se non ci è arrivata adesso e non ha capito che adesso lei conta meno di niente non desisterà.
lei è qui solo per avere approvazione del suo amore dannato e proibito, di quella sofferenza da telenovela che sta creando lei stessa. Mi continua a stupire che una donna a 36 anni pensi così tanto a se stessa non pensando che:


Ha tradito e si è fatta scoprire facendo del male ad una persona
Che se dicesse tutto alla moglie del tizio farebbe del male a lui, visto che lei è la moglie e quello che si dice alle amanti porta il valore che porta (cioè ben poco).
Io sarò brutale, ma non mi sembra che questa sonna sia stata meno brutale con una persona che ha sprecato 10 anni della sua vita con lei (quando c'è un tradimento c'è spreco, mi spiace dirlo) e che non può capire la donna che ha vissuto con il suo amante per molto più tempo di lei, creandoci oltretutto una famiglia.


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


Daniele...tesoruccio di sta cippa

*VAI. A FARTI. FOTTERE.

*


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

e aggiungo Danieluccio.
Il dolore è sempre dolore, ed è assolutamente patetico ciò che scrivi.


Patetico.
Mettilo come sotto ni*K
*
utente patetico


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se non ci è arrivata adesso e non ha capito che adesso lei conta meno di niente non desisterà.
> lei è qui solo per avere approvazione del suo amore dannato e proibito, di quella sofferenza da telenovela che sta creando lei stessa. Mi continua a stupire che una donna a 36 anni pensi così tanto a se stessa non pensando che:
> 
> 
> ...


Dany ma che lei abbia sbagliato nessuno lo sta negando!
e guarda che io sono stata la prima a scriverle che è una cazzata andare a parlare con la moglie di lui....
quello che però adesso è più importante è la salute di quest'uomo...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che capisco in maniera totale la tua disperazione. Ci sono passata. E' difficile per me riaprire una ferita che si sta chiudendo. Se fossi registrata ti direi di scrivermi in privato....
> Pensa bene a come muoverti. Ricordati che sei l'altra. Io mi sono fatta da parte e gli sono stata vicina da lontano rispettando in quel momento la sua famgilia.
> Non è facile. Spero tu abbia qualcuno con cui poter piangere. *Io senza questo forum sarei scoppiata* ma mi sembra che tu l'abbia già fatto se il tuo fidanzato ha scoperto tutto.
> Se posso pur non conoscendoti, ti abbraccio....


da una parte è un vero peccato che quel thread non ci sia più


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...


Meglio che non scriva va...che queste cose mi danno il sangue al cervello......................


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore. Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.
> 
> Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.


Anzi una cosa la scrivo, quoto!


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

non mi offendo per ciò che scrivete e sono del tutto consapevole che nessuno possa approvare il fatto che non mi sto mettendo da parte. Sono certa che se una mia amica mi avesse fatto una confidenza del genere le avrei detto le stesse cose che dite a me.

Scrivere quì per me è anche un modo per riflettere ad alta voce, devo pur parlare se non voglio impazzire.
Daniele esprime il suo punto di vista in maniera brutale, ma ci resto male solo su di una cosa, sul fatto che dovrei calcolare che avendo 19 anni in più di me morirebbe prima e mi condannerei a vivere metà della mia vita da sola. 
Ora non mi sento di fare calcoli.

Probabilmente non sono una bella persona, ho tradito il mio compagno, ho vissuto una storia clandestina. Sono sempre stata una persona egoista ed anche una molto ambiziosa.
Per riuscire nel lavoro e nella carriera posso dire non non avere fatto sempre le cose in modo leale (non parlo di raccomandazioni)...non sempre mi piace guardarmi allo specchio, ma a me stessa non posso mentire.
però il mio dolore ora è reale, e non riesco a vedere altro.


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...


Ciao cara 
Ti rendi conto vero che l'uomo di prima potrebbe non esistere più? Dipende dal tipo di danni cerebrali che ha provocato l'ictus.
Se per ipotesi lui dovesse riprendersi ma restare invalido (dall'emiparesi ad altro) come potrebbe essere la tua vita nel tempo assieme a lui? Perché senti questa necessita di creare un legame con lui fondato sul bisogno (di lui)? E perché non prima.
Lo so che sono pensieri "cattivi", ma devi essere realista, accettare quello che e' accaduto, continuare a restargli vicino e ricominciare da te. Ricominciare dalla donna che lui amava. Fatti aiutare se puoi.
Poi nel caso che lui si riprenda valuterete insieme una decisione. Ma la situazione non sarà più quella di prima.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> la storia che hai raccontato è molto triste.
> Credo che la cosa migliore che tu possa fare in questo momento è quella di lasciarlo tranquillo con i suoi famigliari, continuando comunque a seguire l'iter della malattia per poi valutare il da farsi in seguito.
> Ritengo che in questo momento lui non abbia bisogno di emozioni di alcun tipo per cui il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di allontanarti momentaneamente ed è la cosa che forse gli è più utile in questo frangente.


Quoto:up:



clio ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per i consigli che, il poco della mia parte razionale, reputa sicuramente giusti.
> 
> Sono sicura che se continuo così la famiglia scoprirà tutto (immagino che tutto il reparto l'abbia capito), ma non riesco, giuro non riesco a frenarmi.
> Sono una donna molto indipendente, ho sempre guardato prima i miei interessi che quelli degli altri (non è bello, ma sono questa).
> ...


Non sei tu la protagonista di questa vicenda. Se non volessi farlo non lo faresti. Piangi, urla, sfogati picchia la testa contro il muro ma stagli lontano. Lui lo a che ci sei anche se non ti vede. Te lo dico perchè qui dentro sono l'unica che ti può dire che è così. Ma ti apprezzerà 1000 volte di più se non darai un altro dolore ai suoi familiari.




Tubarao ha detto:


> Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore. Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.
> 
> Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.



Quoto 


Daniele ha detto:


> Se* non ci è arrivata adesso e non ha capito che adesso lei conta meno di niente *non desisterà.
> lei è qui solo per avere approvazione del suo amore dannato e proibito, di quella sofferenza da telenovela che sta creando lei stessa. Mi continua a stupire che una donna a 36 anni pensi così tanto a se stessa non pensando che:
> 
> 
> ...


il grassetto è una stronzata.....il resto più o meno lo quoto



Minerva ha detto:


> da una parte è un vero peccato che quel thread non ci sia più


Lo so, a volte manca anche a me. Ma io ne ho una copia e ho la mia storia scritta su un file protetto. Se un giorno ne avessi voglia, voglio sapere di poterla rileggere
di sicuro a lei servirebbe



clio ha detto:


> non mi offendo per ciò che scrivete e sono del tutto consapevole che nessuno possa approvare il fatto che non mi sto mettendo da parte. Sono certa che se una mia amica mi avesse fatto una confidenza del genere le avrei detto le stesse cose che dite a me.
> 
> Scrivere quì per me è anche un modo per riflettere ad alta voce, devo pur parlare se non voglio impazzire.
> Daniele esprime il suo punto di vista in maniera brutale, ma ci resto male solo su di una cosa, sul fatto che dovrei calcolare che avendo 19 anni in più di me morirebbe prima e mi condannerei a vivere metà della mia vita da sola.
> ...



Il tuo dolore è certamente reale ma devi vedere anche altro. Pensa che fai del male a lui e se lo ami così tanto è giusto che smetti di fargliene



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> Ti rendi conto vero che l'uomo di prima potrebbe non esistere più? Dipende dal tipo di danni cerebrali che ha provocato l'ictus.
> Se per ipotesi lui dovesse riprendersi ma restare invalido (dall'emiparesi ad altro) come potrebbe essere la tua vita nel tempo assieme a lui? Perché senti questa necessita di creare un legame con lui fondato sul bisogno (di lui)? E perché non prima.
> Lo so che sono pensieri "cattivi", ma devi essere realista, accettare quello che e' accaduto, continuare a restargli vicino e ricominciare da te. Ricominciare dalla donna che lui amava. Fatti aiutare se puoi.
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> non mi offendo per ciò che scrivete e sono del tutto consapevole che nessuno possa approvare il fatto che non mi sto mettendo da parte. Sono certa che se una mia amica mi avesse fatto una confidenza del genere le avrei detto le stesse cose che dite a me.
> 
> Scrivere quì per me è anche un modo per riflettere ad alta voce, devo pur parlare se non voglio impazzire.
> Daniele esprime il suo punto di vista in maniera brutale, ma ci resto male solo su di una cosa, sul fatto che dovrei calcolare che avendo 19 anni in più di me morirebbe prima e mi condannerei a vivere metà della mia vita da sola.
> ...


La scelta di vivere quella clandestinità è stata una tua libera scelta. Ora però devi slegarti dal cordone ombelicale che ti lega a quell'uomo perchè lui in questo momento non ha bisogno di te. la tua, è solo una necessità egoistica in questo momento.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> La scelta di vivere quella clandestinità è stata una tua libera scelta. Ora però devi slegarti dal cordone ombelicale che ti lega a quell'uomo perchè lui in questo momento non ha bisogno di te. Il tuo è solo una necessità egoistica in questo momento.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> La scelta di vivere quella clandestinità è stata una tua libera scelta. Ora però devi slegarti dal cordone ombelicale che ti lega a quell'uomo perchè lui in questo momento non ha bisogno di te. la tua, è solo una necessità egoistica in questo momento.



Quoto e approvo pure io


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

Quella che ci hai raccontato è una vicenda molto triste e che probabilmente ti porterai dietro per tutta la vita.
Il consiglio spassionato che ti do è quello di vivere il prosequio della sua malattia da lontano, senza portare altro dolore alla sua famiglia.
Non pensi che sarebbe stato giusto che fosse stato lui, qualora aveste fatto la scelta di vivere assieme, di confidare alla moglie questo suo stato d'animo e la decisione di andar via da casa?
Per cui lasciali stare. Alla moglie in questo momento non serve un ulteriore dolore.


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Quella che ci hai raccontato è una vicenda molto triste e che probabilmente ti porterai dietro per tutta la vita.
> Il consiglio spassionato che ti do è quello di vivere il prosequio della sua malattia da lontano, senza portare altro dolore alla sua famiglia.
> Non pensi che sarebbe stato giusto che fosse stato lui, qualora aveste fatto la scelta di vivere assieme, di confidare alla moglie questo suo stato d'animo e la decisione di andar via da casa?
> Per cui lasciali stare. Alla moglie in questo momento non serve un ulteriore dolore.


quoto di nuovo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Quella che ci hai raccontato è una vicenda molto triste e che probabilmente ti porterai dietro per tutta la vita.
> Il consiglio spassionato che ti do è quello di vivere il prosequio della sua malattia da lontano, senza portare altro dolore alla sua famiglia.
> Non pensi che sarebbe stato giusto che fosse stato lui, qualora aveste fatto la scelta di vivere assieme, di confidare alla moglie questo suo stato d'animo e la decisione di andar via da casa?
> Per cui lasciali stare. Alla moglie in questo momento non serve un ulteriore dolore.



Quello che non le è chiaro è che, standogli lontano adesso, avrà più possibilità di stargli vicino in seguito quando sarà lui a volerlo. Augurandoci che quest'uomo abbia un minimo di ripresa.
Adesso agendo egoisticamente per se stessa corre il rischio di essere fanculizzata in futuro.
Ma non è facile, davvero. Posso solo augurarle che questo forum abbia lo stesso effetto che ha avuto su di me e magari che trovi un buon amico che le stia vicino e con il quale poter essere se stessa senza fingere una serenità che non ha


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Quello che non le è chiaro è che, standogli lontano adesso, avrà più possibilità di stargli vicino in seguito quando sarà lui a volerlo. Augurandoci che quest'uomo abbia un minimo di ripresa.
> *Adesso agendo egoisticamente per se stessa corre il rischio di essere fanculizzata in futuro.
> Ma non è facile, davvero. Posso solo augurarle che questo forum abbia lo stesso effetto che ha avuto su di me e magari che trovi un buon amico che le stia vicino e con il quale poter essere se stessa senza fingere una serenità che non ha


OTTIMO!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non riesco ad aspettare
> 
> l'idea di non poterlo vedere mi fa impazzire. Vorrei andare dalla moglie e dirle come stavano le cose



è l unica cosa che ora non devi fare assolutamente. già è a pezzi per quello che succendendo e se le dai questo colpo l ammazzi.


micio


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

ke ci fanno tutti questi gatas (tradotto in italiano=gattacci)


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa tu voglia dirle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io spero di aver letto male, ma mi è sembrato di capire che, il fidanzato dell'autrice del 3D l'abbia lasciata, l'amante adesso sta in ospedale etc etc....  se ho capito bene, riconfermo quello che ho scritto, se avessi capito male, chiedo scusa. 

Ah se avessi capito bene, leggete bene quello che si scrive, anche se mi sta venendo un dubbio, farfalla, volevi che fossi più chiaro per farle capire bene ? Nu non sarò più chiaro :rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io spero di aver letto male, ma mi è sembrato di capire che, il fidanzato dell'autrice del 3D l'abbia lasciata, l'amante adesso sta in ospedale etc etc.... se ho capito bene, riconfermo quello che ho scritto, se avessi capito male, chiedo scusa.
> 
> Ah se avessi capito bene, leggete bene quello che si scrive, anche se mi sta venendo un dubbio, farfalla, volevi che fossi più chiaro per farle capire bene ? Nu non sarò più chiaro :rotfl:


ehhhhhhhh?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io spero di aver letto male, ma mi è sembrato di capire che, il fidanzato dell'autrice del 3D l'abbia lasciata, l'amante adesso sta in ospedale etc etc.... se ho capito bene, riconfermo quello che ho scritto, se avessi capito male, chiedo scusa.
> 
> Ah se avessi capito bene, leggete bene quello che si scrive, anche se mi sta venendo un dubbio, farfalla, volevi che fossi più chiaro per farle capire bene ? Nu non sarò più chiaro :rotfl:


Io ho capito che il fidanzato l'ha lasciata perchè ha scoperto tutto, ora che lui è in ospedale.....Per questo non ti seguivo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

L'autrice del 3D ha una relazione con un ragazzo da dieci anni, incontro un uomo sposato con il quale sta pochi mesi, questo comincia a parlarle d'amore e lei lo lascia, ok fino a qua farfalla? Dopo il suo fidanzato scopre il suo tradimento e la lascia, nel frattempo l'amante ha un ictus e l'autrice del 3D che fa ? che pensa ? che quest'uomo sia il suo grande amore. 

Ora arrivo io e penso, minchia intanto stiamo, anzi sta parlando di amore, e sarebbe meglio non ne parlasse perchè amore ed amare è ben altro che una conoscenza in incognito di una persona, per pochi mesi, e poi penso anche, è stata lasciata dal fidanzato, e dopo essere stata lasciata dal fidanzato guarda caso le si illumina il cuore? 

Farfalla continuo con i pensieri? credo non ci sia bisogno stavolta di andare oltre no?


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io spero di aver letto male, ma mi è sembrato di capire che, il fidanzato dell'autrice del 3D l'abbia lasciata, l'amante adesso sta in ospedale etc etc....  se ho capito bene, riconfermo quello che ho scritto, se avessi capito male, chiedo scusa.
> 
> Ah se avessi capito bene, leggete bene quello che si scrive, anche se mi sta venendo un dubbio, farfalla, volevi che fossi più chiaro per farle capire bene ? Nu non sarò più chiaro :rotfl:


dunque, spiego io.
Io e il mio ex compagno stavamo insieme da circa 10 anni (anche se ci vedevamo circa 5 volte all'anno, ma questa è un'altra storia). Quando sono venuta a sapere dell'accaduto ero con lui. Ho perso la testa, ho raccolto 3 stracci e ho solo detto "è successo questo a X, devo andare e non so quando torno".
Anche se non ho detto chiaramente le cose, non è che ci voglia molto a capire. Per quanto una persona possa essere sensibile non salta sul primo treno per correre al cappezzale di un collega, specie se sta a oltre 500 km di distanza.
Una semplice collega non resta in albergo per settimane.
Diciamo che non c'è stato bisogno di dire niente, ha solo capito e non mi ha più cercata.

Ecco perchè mi dico che questo comportamento non è da me.

Farfalla, posso scriverti in privato?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'autrice del 3D ha una relazione con un ragazzo da dieci anni, incontro un uomo sposato con il quale sta pochi mesi, questo comincia a parlarle d'amore e lei lo lascia, ok fino a qua farfalla? Dopo il suo fidanzato scopre il suo tradimento e la lascia, nel frattempo l'amante ha un ictus e l'autrice del 3D che fa ? che pensa ? che quest'uomo sia il suo grande amore.
> 
> Ora arrivo io e penso, minchia intanto stiamo, anzi sta parlando di amore, e sarebbe meglio non ne parlasse perchè amore ed amare è ben altro che una conoscenza in incognito di una persona, per pochi mesi, e poi penso anche, è stata lasciata dal fidanzato, e dopo essere stata lasciata dal fidanzato guarda caso le si illumina il cuore?
> 
> Farfalla continuo con i pensieri? credo non ci sia bisogno stavolta di andare oltre no?



Ma non mi risulta che lei abbia mai lasciato l'amante. Io ho capito che frenava i progetti dell'amante.
Sull'amore e il fatto che sia l'amore della sua vita ho sorvolato apposta. Mi sembra chiaro ormai come la penso ma in questo caso, forse perchè davvero per me non è facile ricordare, ho lasciato correre.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


ognuno ha ciò che si merita.   Vale anche per te.   ma forse quello che ti meritavi lo hai già avuto.

tu oggettivamente 6 solo un mucchietto di pixel e tale devi comprendere di essere.   

o forse la tua rabbia è solo troppo tossica per il tuo cervello.   di sicuro lo sta diventando per questo forum


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> dunque, spiego io.
> Io e il mio ex compagno stavamo insieme da circa 10 anni (anche se ci vedevamo circa 5 volte all'anno, ma questa è un'altra storia). Quando sono venuta a sapere dell'accaduto ero con lui. Ho perso la testa, ho raccolto 3 stracci e ho solo detto "è successo questo a X, devo andare e non so quando torno".
> Anche se non ho detto chiaramente le cose, non è che ci voglia molto a capire. Per quanto una persona possa essere sensibile non salta sul primo treno per correre al cappezzale di un collega, specie se sta a oltre 500 km di distanza.
> Una semplice collega non resta in albergo per settimane.
> ...


Resta il fatto che in questo momento la tua presenza al suo capezzale è oggettivamente inopportuna.

Sicuramente Farfalla sa cosa stai provando e pensando,quindi fidati del suo consiglio


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa tu voglia dirle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No farfalla leggi leggi...così capisci cosa intendo sempre dire io...quando dico...solo chi ci passa può parlare di certe cose no?
Come dico sempre a certi colleghi molto "teorici"...amico mio...dopo che hai fatto un concerto davanti ad un pubblico riparliamo assieme di cosa comporta suonare in pubblico...finchè conosci il concerto solo come uditore...boni tutti così no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> simo purtroppo è un classico. le malattie e le condizioni post malattie cambiano le persone... ora è circondato dall'amore della famiglia e seppur con rammarico, dubito che lui metterà tutto in discussione , anche perchè proprio oggettivamente e logisticamente tutto è diventato più complicato. ma questo è un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo.


Posso testimoniarti con assoluta certezza...che chi passa per certe cose...se ne fotte altamente di chi gli sta intorno...ha solo un chiodo fisso...tornerò a stare bene? Nel caso degli ictus...tornerò come prima?
Tutto il resto diventa come dire...inutile e superfluo alla causa...
Almeno io mi ricordo così quella volta che mi dissero...forse i tuoi reni sono andati...e se entro dodici ore non riparti a urinare...preparati alla tua prima dialisi. Ricordo quel momento come il momento in cui mi sono davvero sentito più solo al mondo...mia moglie mi parlava...ma non la sentivo, nè la vedevo, e ne me fregava un casso di lei...
E lei poi ha avuto modo di capire il mio atteggiamento...quando si è sentita dire...signora se si è attaccato alle ossa...che possiamo dirle? Due anni, sei mesi, signora quando ci sono le metastasi...non c'è più nulla da fare...nessuno guarisce...veda lei...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.


Mica vero sai?
Stasera stessa lei potrebbe incorrere in un incidente stradale e morire prima di lui...
Memento...stolto questa sera ti verrà chiesto conto della tua vita...e tutto quello che hai accumulato di chi sarà?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero sai?
> Stasera stessa lei potrebbe incorrere in un incidente stradale e morire prima di lui...
> Memento...stolto questa sera ti verrà chiesto conto della tua vita...e tutto quello che hai accumulato di chi sarà?


o gu/***

ciao Contastro.....come va????lor signori scusino il fuori tema.d'altronde io posso no???


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono cattivo, sono oggettivo ed è cosa ben diversa, i sentimenti devono venir sempre venir a capo di una certa condizione, non tutto può essere scelto per amore o per sentimento ed alla fine è la verità oggettiva che hai davanti che conta. Lui poteva essere tuo padre e tu non te ne sei resa conto con quelle menate da donna che l'età non conta e bla bla bla, invece conta.
> Sii più pratica, perchè da una donna di 36 anni non mi aspetterei un ragionamento da 20 enne che vive solo di ideali stereotipati.


Ecce homo...
Anche Adolf Hitler era molto oggettivo no?
Quei parassiti di giudei...erano oggettivamente da sterminare...
E la razza ariana è oggettivamente superiore ad ogni altra razza...

Infatti i tuoi sentimenti verso Serena sono venuti a capo della situazione da psychoIII che vivrai per il resto dei tuoi giorni no?

E mettetela via non ci sarà nè redenzione nè riscatto...

Io penso che per questa donna sia terrificante non dover esistere per lui ora...
Colpevole unicamente di non essere sua moglie...ma solo una donna che gli vuole bene no?

Insomma porco cazzo non si può incolpare una persona di affezionarsi a chi vuol bene eh?

Poi gli ictus sono bestie...
Quando ho parlato con il neurologo per l'ictus di mio suocero...mi ha detto che il cervello non è vivisezionabile come il cuore...ci sono persone con una piccola lesione che restano come un vegetale...e persone con lesioni vaste che recuperano moltissimo...

La mia amica che fa i vini...si è tenuto il marito infermo per 40 anni...e mi disse che ci vollero ben 17 ictus successivi negli anni, per finirlo...ma mi ha sempre detto che mai averebbe voluto una vita senza di lui...perchè lui era lui.


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

Si, io ho avuto quello che mi spettava in questa vita interamente in anticipo, adesso posso uccidere, torturare, stuprare che tanto ho già pagato per tutto...che figata la vita, no? Ma peccato che trovo immorale fare queste cose e mi chiedo allora, perchè ho pagato per servizi di cui non usufrirò? 
Bhe dai, adesso vado a vedere chi posso uccidere, non sia mai che non usufrusca di un servizio che mi vien dato.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, io ho avuto quello che mi spettava in questa vita interamente in anticipo, adesso posso uccidere, torturare, stuprare che tanto ho già pagato per tutto...che figata la vita, no? Ma peccato che trovo immorale fare queste cose e mi chiedo allora, perchè ho pagato per servizi di cui non usufrirò?
> Bhe dai, adesso vado a vedere chi posso uccidere, non sia mai che non usufrusca di un servizio che mi vien dato.


quando scrivo di rabbia intossicante,intendo proprio questo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando scrivo di rabbia intossicante,intendo proprio questo


Ma dei noi oramai ci abbiamo fatto il callo a lui...
Poi è tutta chiacchera e distintivo...
Non ha il coraggio di fare proprio nulla di quello che dice eh?
E' oggettivamente flippato nel cervello...e amen...
Povera la creatura che ha accanto eh?
Pora ragazza eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> o gu/***
> 
> ciao Contastro.....come va????lor signori scusino il fuori tema.d'altronde io posso no???


Sto bene...sono in giro amico mio...
guarda che settembre è vicino no?
E' ora di rccogliere l'uva si vendemmia mio caro amico...


----------



## clio (28 Agosto 2012)

stasera era un po' depresso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? Oggettivamente la realtà deve essere descritta per quello che è e qui si parla di un uomo che tradiva la moglie con una donna che tradiva anche essa...ci trovi qualcosa di pulito? Io no, e schiattare= morire e permane il mio pensiero che lui era vecchio per lei ed è oggettivo. Se una donna non sa leggere le parole e vuole sinonimi, può benissimo prendere un dizionario e cambiare le parole che ho usato con dei sinonimi, conta solo il contenuto.
> Perchè io non bado alla forma? Forse perchè chi mi fece del male badava così tanto alla forma da avermi fatto comprendere che la forma non conta nulla...è solo l'anticamera delle giustificaioni, meglio una brutta realtà.


fermati daniele

quello che hai vissuto tu non ti dà il diritto di giudicare col tuo metro tutte le storie strazianti attraverso le quali non sei passato


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.




Ma la tua deduzione che uno schiatti prima  di un'altro è molto interessante......
ti racconto una storia :
Una donna anni fa malata gravemente di cuore,e non più  giovanissima, decise di mettere al mondo un figlio,sconsigliato questo  da tutti ,
lei andò avanti con la gravidanza...il bambino nasce ,la sua malattia peggiora,nel frattempo in un incidente d'auto purtoppo muore sua sorella sanissima ,dopo qualche anno muore di cancro fulminante il marito ,e solo due anni fa sempre in un incidente d'auto muore il figlio appena 18enne.....lei  sempre ancore lì con la sua malattia ......
quindi vedi un po tu....se sono cose da dire e soprattutto da pensare....


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fermati daniele
> 
> quello che hai vissuto tu non ti dà il diritto di giudicare col tuo metro tutte le storie strazianti attraverso le quali non sei passato


ma che storia straziante del piffero e del piffero, qui non c'è nulla dii straziante se non quella cogliona della moglie che per questa amante del menga non soffre abbbastanza e lo stato di salute di un uomo che personalmente non merita di morire, ma che si meriterebbe come risultato del suo male l'impotenza a vita.


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma la tua deduzione che uno schiatti prima  di un'altro è molto interessante......
> ti racconto una storia :
> Una donna anni fa malata gravemente di cuore,e non più  giovanissima, decise di mettere al mondo un figlio,sconsigliato questo  da tutti ,
> lei andò avanti con la gravidanza...il bambino nasce ,la sua malattia peggiora,nel frattempo in un incidente d'auto purtoppo muore sua sorella sanissima ,dopo qualche anno muore di cancro fulminante il marito ,e solo due anni fa sempre in un incidente d'auto muore il figlio appena 18enne.....lei  sempre ancore lì con la sua malattia ......
> quindi vedi un po tu....se sono cose da dire e soprattutto da pensare....


Ok, una macchina vecchia è migliore di una nuova di palla!!!!  Peccato che la macchina vecchia funziona da Dio solo nella propria immaginazione.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma la tua deduzione che uno schiatti prima  di un'altro è molto interessante......
> ti racconto una storia :
> Una donna anni fa malata gravemente di cuore,e non più  giovanissima, decise di mettere al mondo un figlio,sconsigliato questo  da tutti ,
> lei andò avanti con la gravidanza...il bambino nasce ,la sua malattia peggiora,nel frattempo in un incidente d'auto purtoppo muore sua sorella sanissima ,dopo qualche anno muore di cancro fulminante il marito ,e solo due anni fa sempre in un incidente d'auto muore il figlio appena 18enne.....lei  sempre ancore lì con la sua malattia ......
> quindi vedi un po tu....se sono cose da dire e soprattutto da pensare....


Si, ma questa porta sfiga però.









Umorismo nero


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei noi oramai ci abbiamo fatto il callo a lui...
> Poi è tutta chiacchera e distintivo...
> Non ha il coraggio di fare proprio nulla di quello che dice eh?
> E' oggettivamente flippato nel cervello...e amen...
> ...


infatti


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente non merito l'assoluzione, neanche la cerco.
> 
> Il problema è che non sono lucida. Sono sola in una città che non è la mia da un mese.
> vado a trovarlo senza il consenso della famiglia grazie al fatto che ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> ...



Non guardare la cose secondo questo punto di vista ,tu non puoi sapere cosa prova o non prova la moglie...
Esempio io sono una persona che quando mi succedono tragedie vado avanti per inerzia e mi chiudo tutto dentro ,lì,
finchè non è passata la bufera ,finchè non riesco di nuovo a stare tranquilla ,sembro non soffrire e indifferente ,ma dentro stò male come un cane.....

Se io fossi la moglie che una mi viene a raccontare tutto in certe condizioni di vita ,veramente ,quello che mi tengo dentro lo sfoghereiu contro di te.....non puoi venirmi a dire tu "nessuno" nella nostra vita cosa è meglio o no per mio marito ...non puoi venirmi a dire che non soffrò e ti chiederei di uscire dalla nostra vita.....non molto gentilmente.... 
Ma vatti a curare tu in un altro centro......

Scusa non ce l'ho con te ma mi sono messa nei panni della moglie presumendo che lei in qualche modo ami il marito...e poi ho assistito ad una situazione simile.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fermati daniele
> 
> quello che hai vissuto tu non ti dà il diritto di giudicare col tuo metro tutte le storie strazianti attraverso le quali non sei passato


Te manipalpo a sto giro...
Sentio Niko...el ga la dona veneta ma non la capisse...
In che mondo viviamo contessa...in che mondo viviamo...
Te lo se no che quele in prima fila in ciesa le xe quele pì putane del paese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Par cossa credito che sona l'organo mi no?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non guardare la cose secondo questo punto di vista ,tu non puoi sapere cosa prova o non prova la moglie...
> Esempio io sono una persona che quando mi succedono tragedie vado avanti per inerzia e mi chiudo tutto dentro ,lì,
> finchè non è passata la bufera ,finchè non riesco di nuovo a stare tranquilla ,sembro non soffrire e indifferente ,ma dentro stò male come un cane.....
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, una macchina vecchia è migliore di una nuova di palla!!!!  Peccato che la macchina vecchia funziona da Dio solo nella propria immaginazione.



Ok ...se tu paragoni le persone alle macchine...


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ...se tu paragoni le persone alle macchine...


Un uomo di 55 anni in una donna di 36 vede solo una opportinità di credersi ancora giovane e non un uomo in pre pensionamento. L'amore non va su tutto, c'è un limite alla decenza. 
La mia prima ragazza attualmente ha 34 anni e il suo compagno ne ha 52...quello con cui mi mise le corna, pensi che sarà falice quando lei ne avrà 50 e lui sarà un vecchio bavoso del cavolo? Lui si è fatto la badante gratis, questo è certo ed ora lei lo fa sembrare ancora un giovincello, ma è solo la sindrome di Peter Pene (pan, ma pene è meglio in questo caso), cioè le ultime cartucce di un uomo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non mi risulta che lei abbia mai lasciato l'amante. Io ho capito che frenava i progetti dell'amante.
> Sull'amore e il fatto che sia l'amore della sua vita ho sorvolato apposta. Mi sembra chiaro ormai come la penso ma in questo caso, forse perchè davvero per me non è facile ricordare, ho lasciato correre.



La frase " la relazione è durata pochi mesi" credo sia chiara no farfalla? 

Comunque indipendentemente da tutto, come si può impostare un rapporto, chiamarlo amore se è nato da un tradimento? e parlo di quella conoscenza dove è difficile attutare in pochi momenti o ore passate assieme.

Io penso che, o sia tutto un falso, oppure si sta costruendo sulla fantasia qualcosa di inesistente.


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo di 55 anni in una donna di 36 vede solo una opportinità di credersi ancora giovane e non un uomo in pre pensionamento. L'amore non va su tutto, c'è un limite alla decenza.
> La mia prima ragazza attualmente ha 34 anni e il suo compagno ne ha 52...quello con cui mi mise le corna, pensi che sarà falice quando lei ne avrà 50 e lui sarà un vecchio bavoso del cavolo? Lui si è fatto la badante gratis, questo è certo ed ora lei lo fa sembrare ancora un giovincello, ma è solo la sindrome di Peter Pene (pan, ma pene è meglio in questo caso), cioè le ultime cartucce di un uomo.


si sarà felice di avere un vecchio bavoso del cavolo vicino, e ringrazierà il cielo di anon avere un patetico come te ti vicino che più che spantegare merda e prendere per il culo la sua fidanzata non fa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La frase " la relazione è durata pochi mesi" credo sia chiara no farfalla?
> 
> Comunque indipendentemente da tutto, come si può impostare un rapporto, chiamarlo amore se è nato da un tradimento? e parlo di quella conoscenza dove è difficile attutare in pochi momenti o ore passate assieme.
> 
> Io penso che, o sia tutto un falso, oppure si sta costruendo sulla fantasia qualcosa di inesistente.


Io non ero innamorata del mio amante. Che sia amore o meno é l'ultimo dei problemi. Lei sta male e io la capisco. Ma se tu avessi un caro amico in quelle condizioni come staresti? Pensa cosa vuol dire nob poterlo andare a trovate....
Cercate di dimenticarvi il tradimento. É una donna che sta male per una persoba a cui tiene


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si sarà felice di avere un vecchio bavoso del cavolo vicino, e ringrazierà il cielo di anon avere un patetico come te ti vicino che più che spantegare merda e prendere per il culo la sua fidanzata non fa.



Quando fa così! madò madòòòò manderei anche a fanculo il conte per sfogarmi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ero innamorata del mio amante. Che sia amore o meno é l'ultimo dei problemi. Lei sta male e io la capisco. Ma se tu avessi un caro amico in quelle condizioni come staresti? Pensa cosa vuol dire nob poterlo andare a trovate....
> Cercate di dimenticarvi il tradimento. É una donna che sta male per una persoba a cui tiene



Detta così come darti torto? ma lei mica ha scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un uomo di 55 anni in una donna di 36 vede solo una opportinità di credersi ancora giovane e non un uomo in pre pensionamento. L'amore non va su tutto, c'è un limite alla decenza.
> La mia prima ragazza attualmente ha 34 anni e il suo compagno ne ha 52...quello con cui mi mise le corna, pensi che sarà falice quando lei ne avrà 50 e lui sarà un vecchio bavoso del cavolo? Lui si è fatto la badante gratis, questo è certo ed ora lei lo fa sembrare ancora un giovincello, ma è solo la sindrome di Peter Pene (pan, ma pene è meglio in questo caso), cioè le ultime cartucce di un uomo.



Io fossi in te non mi porrei cosi tanti problemi per gli altri e per il futuro degli altri....
E mio suocero ha 74anni ma è tutt'altro che un vecchio bavoso.....




Sono più bavosa io se vogliamo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Detta così come darti torto? ma lei mica ha scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo.


Lei é incazzata con il mondo
Lei sbatterebbe la testa contro il muro
Dubito che abbia la lucidità per dire cose sensate
Io credo che abbia bisogno di sosyegno e critiche costruttive...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei é incazzata con il mondo
> Lei sbatterebbe la testa contro il muro
> Dubito che abbia la lucidità per dire cose sensate
> Io credo che abbia bisogno di sosyegno e critiche costruttive...



Dovresti conoscermi ormai farfalla, per quanto possa apparire che io possa offenderla, non è così.

Io vedo questa donna bisognosa di affetto, e si sta costruendo qualcosa con il piede sbagliato, perchè non riesco a vedere su quello che ho letto, e cioè che viene lasciata dal ragazzo, e dopo che l'amante ha un ictus lei si renda conto di amarlo, ma su cosa basa questo amore farfalla ? 

Vogliamo esagerare? vogliamo dire che si sente in colpa per l'ictus ? farfalla la mia mente vola e su quello che ho letto nulla mi porta a pensare positivo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io fossi in te non mi porrei cosi tanti problemi per gli altri e per il futuro degli altri....
> E mio suocero ha 74anni ma è tutt'altro che un vecchio bavoso.....
> 
> 
> ...


e diciamocelo.
Pure io a bave non scherzo


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe essere tuo padre, lui è vecchio e parlando praticamente se tu non hai una salute completamente compromessa, lui a prescindere dal suo ictus schiatterà prima di te (e con l'ictus diamone la certezza matematica). Lui sarebbe stato l'uomo della tua vita...con con almeno una decina di anni in meno, lui è stata una parentesi della tua vita, adesso basta, ha sua moglie, tu oggettivamente non sei niente e tale devi comprendere di essere ed anche se si riprenderà...sapppi che forse forse l'idea della stooria che ha avut con te lo schiferà un poco, era una storia sporca.



curati. e di corsa!

e a sto giro senza eufemismi te lo dico.

è inaccettabile, e lo ripeto, che si debbano leggere queste cose.




qui non difende la libertà di espressione lasciandoti libero, ma non si difende  l umanità  di chi entra qui dentro per sfogarsi del proprio dolore .


questo sistema pseudo democratico di cosi vedi e gialli, si rivela di una assurdità inaudita.

e questo è un caso.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fermati daniele
> 
> quello che hai vissuto tu non ti dà il diritto di giudicare col tuo metro tutte le storie strazianti attraverso le quali non sei passato



ma cosa vuoi che possa comprendere quel ragazzo. 

si puo' solo circoscrivere il danno che puo fare agli altri.



scusate ma sono troppo incazzata. mi si sono rivoltate le budelle a leggerlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma che storia straziante del piffero e del piffero, qui non c'è nulla dii straziante se non quella cogliona della moglie che per questa amante del menga non soffre abbbastanza e lo stato di salute di un uomo che personalmente non merita di morire, ma che si meriterebbe come risultato del suo male l'impotenza a vita.










ma vi rendete conto o no ?


lo dico, Daniele, con tutto il rispetto, e proprio perchè ne ho ti bannerei.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> curati. e di corsa!
> 
> e a sto giro senza eufemismi te lo dico.
> 
> ...


Ma dai dammi un bacio...
Lui è molto limitato e ripetitivo
Si accanisce così solo quando trova un utente che percepisce fragile e debole
e allora lì parte con le sue frasi ad effetton
penso che la sua psicosi sia che ritiene giusto che anche gli altri debbano patire quel che patisce lui no?
Pensa cosa scatena nella sua mente bacata, vedere due adulteri travolti dal destino avverso no?
Sembra sentire certi preti con i primi casi di aids...che predicavano dicendo che è la punizione divina contro i peccati contro la lussuria...dio punisce i lussuriosi con questa piaga no?
Un po' come quando gli dissi del terremoto no?
Lui non pensa che povera gente ha perso la casa...
Lui pensa go caro che anche loro sappiano come si sta quando capita qualcosa di brutto...

L'unica cosa bella di ste persone è che sono innocue....
Cioè fondamentalmente sono dei deboli...
E va sempre a finire nella vita che prendono sberle e ceffoni e calci in culo a nastro tra le risate generali....no?

Curarsi...
Nahhhhhhhhhh....

Finito.

Teniamocelo così no?

Come si dice da noi...dai l'è un poro can...compatiscilo...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma vi rendete conto o no ?
> 
> 
> lo dico, Daniele, con tutto il rispetto, e proprio perchè ne ho ti bannerei.


Fai conto che sia un povero ubriacone a parlare con i fumi dell'alcool...
Mi ricordo l'ultima volta che ne ho inculato uno...
Lui era convinto in un parcheggio che io avessi strisciato la sua auto...
e lo convinsi che chiamavo l'assicurazione...
Invece arrivò la polizia....segnalavo che una persona si stava per mettere alla guida in quelle condizioni...no?

Basta dargli sempre ragione...e poi fare il contrario no?
Così autoconvincersi della giustezza delle sue idee...lo fa stare meglio no?

ma dura qualche giorno...poi riparte con la solfa...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai dammi un bacio...
> Lui è molto limitato e ripetitivo
> Si accanisce così solo quando trova un utente che percepisce fragile e debole
> e allora lì parte con le sue frasi ad effetton
> ...



lascia perdere Gesu Cristo conte.


e mettiti nei panni di sta ragazza che qui sta dando sfogo a quello che sta passando e compatiamo lei piuttosto indignandoci con questa libertà di poter veder scrivere ste cose.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

detto questo me ne vado da sto 3d.


e in bocca al lupo a quest' uomo-


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lascia perdere Gesu Cristo conte.
> 
> 
> e mettiti nei panni di sta ragazza che qui sta dando sfogo a quello che sta passando e compatiamo lei piuttosto indignandoci con questa libertà di poter veder scrivere ste cose.


Ma la mia idea è fare in maniera che Clio capisca con chi ha a che fare...no?
E essendoci tutte le altre voci a parlare quella di daniele suona come quella del lupo quando prende scarpà nei coglioni no?

Cristo comunque era accusato di essere amico delle donnaccie no?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Detta così come darti torto? ma lei mica ha scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo.


Lei é incazzata con il mondo
Lei sbatterebbe la testa contro il muro
Dubito che abbia la lucidità per dire cose sensate
Io credo che abbia bisogno di sosyegno e critiche costruttive...


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore.* Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.
> *
> Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.


Quanta freddezza c'è in queste parole, invece?

Io, mettendomi nei panni di questa donna, riesco solo a intuire la disperazione e la solitudine in cui si trova. La persona che ama è in condizioni di salute disperate e lei non riesce a stargli vicino.

Io non riesco a immaginare cosa deve provare. E penso che in situazioni come queste, in cui ci si imbatte improvvisamente nella malattia e nella morte, non sia poi così semplice stare zitti e buoni nei ruoli che ci competono. Il senso di smarrimento e di impotenza ci sta tutto.

Poi razionalmente ovvio, dire tutto alla moglie sarebbe una follia. Aggraverebbe il dolore di una famiglia e scatenerebbe contro Clio una rabbia che, probabilmente, sortirebbe effetti esattamente contrari a quelli sperati.
Ma io non riesco a colpevolizzarla per quello che prova. Nè riesco a vedere manie di protagonismo da parte sua. Solo un momento di grande dolore e confusione che meriterebbe un po' di empatia e di tatto da parte di tutti noi.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei é incazzata con il mondo
> Lei sbatterebbe la testa contro il muro
> Dubito che abbia la lucidità per dire cose sensate
> Io credo che abbia bisogno di sosyegno e critiche costruttive...


La penso esattamente come te.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei é incazzata con il mondo
> Lei sbatterebbe la testa contro il muro
> Dubito che abbia la lucidità per dire cose sensate
> Io credo che abbia bisogno di sosyegno e critiche costruttive...


Io non la vedo incazzata con il mondo ma solo preoccupata , disperata,
Che quando lui tornerà a casa sarà più difficile se non impossibile vederlo...
Ma questa è la vita ... la vita continua e non si puó purtroppo fare nulla contro il destino...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non la vedo incazzata con il mondo ma solo preoccupata , disperata,
> Che quando lui tornerà a casa sarà più difficile se non impossibile vederlo...
> Ma questa è la vita ... la vita continua e non si puó purtroppo fare nulla contro il destino...



Luna, minchia.

Che botta di guafata.
Ri minchia, peggio di cassandra.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Luna, minchia.
> 
> Che botta di guafata.
> Ri minchia, peggio di cassandra.


Ma non è una gufata e mi dispiace molto per lei ...
Ma non gli rimane che rientrare nel ruolo di "nessuno " nella sua vita...e aspettare ...
magari presentarsi alla moglie cOme amica o collega dispiaciuta per l'accaduto , tenendosi in disparte sulle scelte 
ma chiedendo il permesso di poterlo vedere ..mettendo in conto di avere un secco no...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non è una gufata e mi dispiace molto per lei ...
> Ma non gli rimane che rientrare nel ruolo di "nessuno " nella sua vita...e aspettare ...
> magari presentarsi alla moglie cOme amica o collega dispiaciuta per l'accaduto , tenendosi in disparte sulle scelte
> ma chiedendo il permesso di poterlo vedere ..mettendo in conto di avere un secco no...


"conoscendoti" so che non è una gufata ma tu...ogni tanto. Dici cose raccapriccianti con innocenza.


raggeli.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conoscendoti" so che non è una gufata ma tu...ogni tanto. Dici cose raccapriccianti con innocenza.
> 
> 
> raggeli.


Mia cara chi ha avuto una vita molto dura è così.
Come dire, ogni cosa che questa donna farà di fattivo verso l'uomo che ama, diciamo a sto punto, ama, può solo ritorcersi contro sè stessa, e quindi fare del male anche a lui.

Certo semplice dire, se non te ne frega niente se non di te stesso, dirsi ok...ora è malato...ceste amen ognun per sè.
Ma se te ne frega sentirsi impotenti dev'essere dilaniante.

Però oggettivamente questa signora non è niente per lui.
Se chiede un colloquio con i medici, cosa le rispondono?
Lei chi è? Una parente? La moglie?
I medici parlano solo con i famigliari.

Lei può solo presentarsi come una collega, ma deve stare molto attenta a non tradirsi.

Mi ricordo bene come stava Farfalla appena entrata qui...e le cose che ci scrivevamo...
Ero molto colpito pure io, perchè mi dicevo, cazzo oggi ci siamo e domani dalla sera alla mattina succede questo e dato che eravamo in un rapporto clandestino, ufficialmente nessuno è mai esistito per l'altro.

Non penso che questa signora agisca perchè crocerossina....ma perchè è umano scoprire quanto sia importante per noi una persona quando questa viene a mancare...

Immagina Tebe...tu all'ospedale...e arriva manager che si mette a comandare Mattia su quello che deve o non deve fare..su quello che è meglio o non meglio per te...o che dicesse ah tu mattia non la conosci come la conosco io che sono il tuo manager...

Cosa succede quando stai meglio...
Non succede forse che dici a Manager ma che cazzo vuoi da me, adesso hai rovinato la tua vita perchè hai litigato con tua moglie per me, e ora hai rovinato anche la mia....cosa cazzo vuoi ancora da me?

Con certe situazioni è d'uopo farsi una bella doccia fredda di sentimenti...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conoscendoti" so che non è una gufata ma tu...ogni tanto. Dici cose raccapriccianti con innocenza.
> 
> 
> raggeli.


Purtroppo o per fortuna mi hanno fatto crescere sempre nel mondo reale...
E quando provavo a sognare ... tracchete che sempre mi svegliavano...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna mi hanno fatto crescere sempre nel mondo reale...
> E quando provavo a sognare ... tracchete che sempre mi svegliavano...


La differenza tra me e te è questa...
Io ho passato a fil di spada tutti risvegliatori...
E fin che campo questa è la sorte di chi vuole impedirmi di sognare...
Perchè avendo molti sogni sono riuscito a realizzarne qualcuno...
E fin da bambino ho avuto questo atteggiamento contro i risvegliatori...

Se mi fossi fatto condizionare da chi mi insegnava che la vita è battere il ferro in una fabbrica anzichè suonare l'organo...non lo so è...oggi si sarei un uomo frustrato e deluso...
E me le ricordo certe sentenze...della serie la musica è una colossale perdita di tempo...

E quando mi sono laureato non gli ho voluti tra i piedi.

Ovvio i sogni non devono essere superiori alle nostre capacità
Siamo pieni di persone che si riempiono di ridicolo perchè la loro ambizione è inversamente proporzionale alle loro capacità...

Se non avessi avuto le doti...
a nulla valeva sognare...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> "conoscendoti" so che non è una gufata ma tu...ogni tanto. Dici cose raccapriccianti con innocenza.
> 
> 
> raggeli.





contepinceton ha detto:


> La differenza tra me e te è questa...
> Io ho passato a fil di spada tutti risvegliatori...
> E fin che campo questa è la sorte di chi vuole impedirmi di sognare...
> Perchè avendo molti sogni sono riuscito a realizzarne qualcuno...
> ...


Infatti io indendevo sogni che superano le nostre capacità...
non ho mai avuto nessuno che mi impedisse di fare ció che sviluppasse la mia personalità ....
non mi hanno mai risvegliato su sogni fattibili anzi ...
ma quelli che intendevo è che se sognavo di fare la velina ma 
sono alta 1metroe20 e larga 1metroe80 mi mettevano subito di fronte all'evidenza..

E quello che continuo a voler dire a clio è che prima torna nella realtà e prima starà meglio ....
poi se lei vuole combattere per questo amore ... per me è una battaglia persa ,almeno finche lui non starà meglio o che abbia facoltà di mettere bocca sul da farsi....
ma questo è solo il mio parere...


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

..


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quanta freddezza c'è in queste parole, invece?
> 
> Io, mettendomi nei panni di questa donna, riesco solo a intuire la disperazione e la solitudine in cui si trova. La persona che ama è in condizioni di salute disperate e lei non riesce a stargli vicino.
> 
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore. Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.
> 
> Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.


QUOTO E APPROVO IN PIENO


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> non mi offendo per ciò che scrivete e sono del tutto consapevole che nessuno possa approvare il fatto che non mi sto mettendo da parte. Sono certa che se una mia amica mi avesse fatto una confidenza del genere le avrei detto le stesse cose che dite a me.
> 
> Scrivere quì per me è anche un modo per riflettere ad alta voce, devo pur parlare se non voglio impazzire.
> Daniele esprime il suo punto di vista in maniera brutale, ma ci resto male solo su di una cosa, sul fatto che dovrei calcolare che avendo 19 anni in più di me morirebbe prima e mi condannerei a vivere metà della mia vita da sola.
> ...


non ho capito ancora cosa vuoi.. consigli no perchè te ne sei fottuta e hai continuato ad andare a trovarlo, approvazione sai di non poterla avere, ...tenti forse di scaricare la coscienza?....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Vorrei sapere dall'autore del thread quanto tempo si è frequentata con l'amante, e se oltre la camera di hotel o simili cosa hanno condiviso, e cosa le ha fatto capire di amare quest'uomo. 

Ed infine vorrei anche sapere cosa è per lei l'amore. 

Così la smettiamo e la smettete di far sognare chi sta sognando.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecce homo...
> Anche Adolf Hitler era molto oggettivo no?
> Quei parassiti di giudei...erano oggettivamente da sterminare...
> E la razza ariana è oggettivamente superiore ad ogni altra razza...
> ...



appunto .. era la moglie,,,,


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> stasera era un po' depresso


e vorrei vedere.... a questo punto devi proprio dirtelo,, fai una TAC al cervello che secondo me neanche tu stai troppo bene..... mah...dire che una persona che ha subìto in ictus con danni devastanti "stasera era un pò depresso" mah..


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti io indendevo sogni che superano le nostre capacità...
> non ho mai avuto nessuno che mi impedisse di fare ció che sviluppasse la mia personalità ....
> non mi hanno mai risvegliato su sogni fattibili anzi ...
> ma quelli che intendevo è che se sognavo di fare la velina ma
> ...


Ma sta tenta 
se sei fatta così...
bastava metterti per l'altro verso no?
E diventati alta uno e 80 eh?

Ciao nana...
e ricorda donna nana tutta tana!


----------



## elena_ (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere.... a questo punto devi proprio dirtelo,, fai una TAC al cervello che secondo me neanche tu stai troppo bene..... mah...dire che una persona che ha subìto in ictus con danni devastanti "stasera era un pò depresso" mah..


che ne sai tu se ha subito danni devastanti o meno?
clio ha scritto che lui alterna momenti di lucidità ad altri di labilità
e credo che lei conosca la situazione assai meglio di te

anch'io a questo punto devo proprio dirlo
vogliamo pensarci due o tre volte prima di scrivere ciò che ci uscirebbe spontaneamente dalla tastiera? 
un po' di empatia, per favore


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto .. era la moglie,,,,


Si però: si è sposata a 20 anni.
Lui ha fatto l'ictus dopo sei mesi.
Era lui che diceva a lei...va via tu puoi rifarti una vita io no...
E lei invece è rimasta
Ma non perchè la moglie
Ma perchè amava lui.
No?

Se fosse stata una di quelle che sposano il denaro...
Lo avrebbe chiuso in una casa di cura

e te saludo meneghina eh?

Perchè appunto non l'avrebbe appagata fare la crocerossina eh?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però: si è sposata a 20 anni.
> Lui ha fatto l'ictus dopo sei mesi.
> Era lui che diceva a lei...va via tu puoi rifarti una vita io no...
> E lei invece è rimasta
> ...


ripeto era la moglie.. la nostra amica in questione (scusa la brutalità) non è nessuno.. e lo sapeva


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovresti conoscermi ormai farfalla, per quanto possa apparire che io possa offenderla, non è così.
> 
> Io vedo questa donna bisognosa di affetto, e si sta costruendo qualcosa con il piede sbagliato, perchè non riesco a vedere su quello che ho letto, e cioè che viene lasciata dal ragazzo, e dopo che l'amante ha un ictus lei si renda conto di amarlo, ma su cosa basa questo amore farfalla ?
> 
> Vogliamo esagerare? vogliamo dire che si sente in colpa per l'ictus ? farfalla la mia mente vola e su quello che ho letto nulla mi porta a pensare positivo.


Ti ripeto che sull'usare la parola amore a casaccio sono mesi che dico la mia e sono ampiamente d'accordo con te.
Che ti senti in colpa per l'ictusa è la prima cosa che pensi. Della serie Dio ci ha punito. PEnsato e ripensato centinaia di volte.
Io vorrei solo farle capire che non è sola, che il suo dolore è compreso da qualcuno. Io mi sto comportando come se fosse entrata a dirmi che il suo migliore amico è in fin di vita e lei non può fare nulla.
Hai mai avuto un'amico grave in ospedale, io ho perso la mia migliore amica dopo una settimana di coma. Ho passato giorni e notte attaccata al vetro della rianimazione. Se qualcuno me lo avesse impedito? sarei impazzita dal dolore. 
Cosa cambia?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> che ne sai tu se ha subito danni devastanti o meno?
> clio ha scritto che lui alterna momenti di lucidità ad altri di labilità
> e credo che lei conosca la situazione assai meglio di te
> 
> ...


O un po' di cognizione di causa no?
Ho visto mio suocero eh?
Sembrava andato invece ha recuperato quasi tutto eh?
Ripeto da quel che mi ha detto il neurologo...
Non sanno ancora come il cervello sia fatto e funzioni...
Mi ha anche fatto l'esempio di una centralina piena di fili...in cui ne tagli uno si paralizza tutto...ma ne tagli che so invece 20 da un'altra parte e non succede nulla...
Pare che il nostro cervello sia uno specialista di circuiti alternativi in cui ci fosse necessità

E altra cosa dove non recupera?
Dove è andato in ischemia no?
Pare che 20 minuti senza ossigeno e quella parte del cervello muore no?

Da cui certe lesioni permanenti...

Chi fa un ictus e resta incoma...
Vivrà come un vegetale per il resto dei suoi giorni...
Da quel che ho capito...loro aprono, tamponano l'emorragia e riparano la falla...
ma la zona di cervello rimasta in secca a causa dell'emorragia è perduta.

Magari ragazzi potessero sostituire parti di cervello e far riprendere la coscienza ad uno eh?


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere dall'autore del thread quanto tempo si è frequentata con l'amante, e se oltre la camera di hotel o simili cosa hanno condiviso, e cosa le ha fatto capire di amare quest'uomo.
> 
> Ed infine vorrei anche sapere cosa è per lei l'amore.
> 
> Così la smettiamo e la smettete di far sognare chi sta sognando.


Ciao Ultimo
io e quest'uomo ci conosciamo da 10 anni, abbiamo lavorato nello stesso posto e spesso anche collaborato in progetti comuni.
Dei progetti lavorativi hanno fatto in modo di avvicinarci nella frequentazione ed evidentemente qualche cosa è scattato.
la nostra relazione sentimentale è durata poco più di tre mesi ed abbiamo condiviso molte cose oltre il letto.
Cosa mi ha fatto capire che lui era diverso? Che i miei sentimenti sono forti?
L'ho capito da come ho reagito alla notizia, perchè non mi ci riconosco, non ho MAI messo gli altri prima di me stessa e stavolta, fregandomene della mia famiglia, del mio fidanzato, del mio ambiente di lavoro ho fatto i bagagli e sono andata da lui.
Poi è possibile che per qualcuno questo non sia amore, non credo che i sentimenti siano quantificabili in numeri. Probabilmente il mio "amare" equivale al tuo "essere affezionato", ciò non toglie che per me sia importante.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ripeto era la moglie.. la nostra amica in questione (scusa la brutalità) non è nessuno.. e lo sapeva


Lo so...
Ma teston
Lei sa di essere QUALCUNO solo per lui
Lei sa che lui è QUALCUNO solo per lei

Cavoli ci si trova impreparati eh in queste situazioni 

E come diceva Farfalla non si sa dove sbattere la testa e non si ha nessuno con cui condividere queste cose eh?

Ci si sente soli oltre che impotenti...

Mica lei sapeva che un giorno le cose si mettevano così eh?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> io e quest'uomo ci conosciamo da 10 anni, abbiamo lavorato nello stesso posto e spesso anche collaborato in progetti comuni.
> Dei progetti lavorativi hanno fatto in modo di avvicinarci nella frequentazione ed evidentemente qualche cosa è scattato.
> la nostra relazione sentimentale è durata poco più di tre mesi ed abbiamo condiviso molte cose oltre il letto.
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io però la domanda la devo fare. Guarda non è mancanza di sensibilità o meno, e non credere che non rispetti e non capisca il tuo dolore. Ma quanto ti appaga fare la crocerossina ? Quanto ti appaga vivere questa storia da polpettone romantico della domenica pomeriggio ? La donna costretta a vivere nell'ombra che lascia tutto e tutti per il suo uomo malato.
> 
> Porca di quella miseria: TU SEI L'ALTRA. E IN UN MOMENTO COME QUESTO IL TUO POSTO E' GUARDARE DAL VETRO IN DISPARTE E SE QUALCUNO TI DOVESSE CHIEDERE COSA STAI FACENDO, LA RISPOSTA DEVE ESSERE: PASSAVO PER CASO.



superquote


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> io e quest'uomo ci conosciamo da 10 anni, abbiamo lavorato nello stesso posto e spesso anche collaborato in progetti comuni.
> Dei progetti lavorativi hanno fatto in modo di avvicinarci nella frequentazione ed evidentemente qualche cosa è scattato.
> la nostra relazione sentimentale è durata poco più di tre mesi ed abbiamo condiviso molte cose oltre il letto.
> ...


Ma Clio io ho che ho il Kangoo ti dico...
Non è in discussione l'amore che provi per lui...
Ti si sta solo dicendo...occhio a come ti muovi in questa situazione...
Perchè desso i colpi di testa non servono nè a te nè a lui no?
Hai solo la carta da dire...
Se qualcuno ti chiede qualcosa
Abbiamo lavorato assieme per dieci anni no?
O cose del tipo ero il suo vraccio destro no?
Ma non tradirti...sarebbe deleterio...


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Ma teston
> Lei sa di essere QUALCUNO solo per lui
> Lei sa che lui è QUALCUNO solo per lei
> ...


non poteva prevedere la malattia questo si.. ma sapeva che a cosa andava incontro mettendosi con un uomo con 19 anni di più e dulcis in fundo sposato con prole...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quanta freddezza c'è in queste parole, invece?
> 
> Io, mettendomi nei panni di questa donna, riesco solo a intuire la disperazione e la solitudine in cui si trova. La persona che ama è in condizioni di salute disperate e lei non riesce a stargli vicino.
> 
> ...



Empatia sì.

Ma se serve darle una svegliata, il tatto lo lascerei da parte anch'io.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non poteva prevedere la malattia questo si.. ma sapeva che a cosa andava incontro mettendosi con un uomo con 19 anni di più e dulcis in fundo sposato con prole...


Ma figuriamoci se qualcuno sa a cosa va incontro dei...
Ma cosa dici su...
Ma lo sai almeno che il 90 % degli ictus sono derivati da malformazioni congenite?
Mica tutti noi maschi a 55 anni siamo da ictus o infarto eh?
Ocio eh...perchè se sei del 63...fra pochi anni finirai anche tu così no?
Lo sai a cosa stai andando incontro?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Clio io ho che ho il Kangoo ti dico...
> Non è in discussione l'amore che provi per lui...
> Ti si sta solo dicendo...occhio a come ti muovi in questa situazione...
> Perchè desso i colpi di testa non servono nè a te nè a lui no?
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non poteva prevedere la malattia questo si.. ma sapeva che a cosa andava incontro mettendosi con un uomo con 19 anni di più e dulcis in fundo sposato con prole...



Questa è una cazzata, scusami
Allora nessuno tradirebbe più


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata, scusami
> Allora nessuno tradirebbe più


prova ad immaginare fra 10 anni (perchè oh.. il tempo passa e più in fretta di quanto pensi) lei 46 anni nel momento clou della vita sessuale.. lui 65 anni al capolinea.. che famo?---- coccole?.. dubito che le potrebbero bastare..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova ad immaginare fra 10 anni (perchè oh.. il tempo passa e più in fretta di quanto pensi) lei 46 anni nel momento clou della vita sessuale.. lui 65 anni al capolinea.. che famo?---- coccole?.. dubito che le potrebbero bastare..



Ma quando ti fai l'amante mica pensi che invecchierete insieme ecc ecc
Ti godi il momento
Si ok poi c'è chi fa dei progetti.....In quanti li realizzano? indipendentemente dall'età?
Il mio amante aveva un anno in più del suo, 16 anni in più di me e fisicamente dava il pane a un sacco di baldi giovani. Tutto potevi pensare tranne che fosse un uomo che si potesse ammallare.
Il mio collega sposato con  figli ha avuto un infarto al motel mentre era con l'amante. Lui 32 anni e lei 29. Come hanno fatto a non calcolare che poteva succedere?


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

io e quest'uomo ci conosciamo da 10 anni, abbiamo lavorato nello stesso posto e spesso anche collaborato in progetti comuni.
Dei progetti lavorativi hanno fatto in modo di avvicinarci nella frequentazione ed evidentemente qualche cosa è scattato.
la nostra relazione sentimentale è durata poco più di tre mesi ed abbiamo condiviso molte cose oltre il letto.
Cosa mi ha fatto capire che lui era diverso? Che i miei sentimenti sono forti?
L'ho capito da come ho reagito alla notizia, perchè non mi ci riconosco, non ho MAI messo gli altri prima di me stessa e stavolta, fregandomene della mia famiglia, del mio fidanzato, del mio ambiente di lavoro ho fatto i bagagli e sono andata da lui.
Poi è possibile che per qualcuno questo non sia amore, non credo che i sentimenti siano quantificabili in numeri. Probabilmente il mio "amare" equivale al tuo "essere affezionato", ciò non toglie che per me sia importante.[/QUOTE]
Non vorrei essere al tuo posto in questo momento, comprendo la tua insofferenza a restare in disparte, ma è l'unica cosa che puoi fare in questo frangente.
A volte, in alcune occasioni, la vita ci mette a dura prova, ed è proprio in queste occasioni che dobbiamo essere forti anche se la volontà ci porterebbe a fare delle cose inconsulte che andrebbero a ledere ulteriormente le situazioni altrui.
Non so proprio come poterti aiutare se non darti il mio sostegno morale.:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando ti fai l'amante mica pensi che invecchierete insieme ecc ecc
> Ti godi il momento
> Si ok poi c'è chi fa dei progetti.....In quanti li realizzano? indipendentemente dall'età?
> Il mio amante aveva un anno in più del suo, 16 anni in più di me e fisicamente dava il pane a un sacco di baldi giovani. Tutto potevi pensare tranne che fosse un uomo che si potesse ammallare.
> Il mio collega sposato con figli ha avuto un infarto al motel mentre era con l'amante. Lui 32 anni e lei 29. Come hanno fatto a non calcolare che poteva succedere?


infatti ho precisato che non puoi prevedere le malattie.. ma che la storia sia a destinata a finire prima o poi questo si o comunque sai che la percentualle è altissima...cosa importa il motivo?.. se poi mi dici che vuoi solo vivere il momento allora ci sta.. ma la nostra amica mirava oltre, a quanto ho capito..
per la storia del tuo collega poi,  scusami per il gesto poco elegante ma una grattatina me la devi concedere


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> infatti ho precisato che non puoi prevedere le malattie.. ma che la storia sia a destinata a finire prima o poi questo si o comunque sai che la percentualle è altissima...*cosa importa il motivo?.. *se poi mi dici che vuoi solo vivere il momento allora ci sta.. ma la nostra amica mirava oltre, a quanto ho capito..
> per la storia del tuo collega poi, scusami per il gesto poco elegante ma una grattatina me la devi concedere




coem cosa importa?
Accidenti, c'è una bella differenza se finisce perchè ci si sfanculizza o se finisce perchè lui sta male al punto di rischiare la vita.......
Io pagherei per tornare indietro e vedermi sfanculizzare anche senza un motivo piuttosto che vedere come la malattia l'ha ridotto. Ma scherziamo? Questo è voler bene a una persona.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> coem cosa importa?
> Accidenti, c'è una bella differenza se finisce perchè ci si sfanculizza o se finisce perchè lui sta male al punto di rischiare la vita.......
> Io pagherei per tornare indietro e vedermi sfanculizzare anche senza un motivo piuttosto che vedere come la malattia l'ha ridotto. Ma scherziamo? Questo è voler bene a una persona.


quoto!


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando ti fai l'amante mica pensi che invecchierete insieme ecc ecc
> Ti godi il momento
> Si ok poi c'è chi fa dei progetti.....In quanti li realizzano? indipendentemente dall'età?
> Il mio amante aveva un anno in più del suo, 16 anni in più di me e fisicamente dava il pane a un sacco di baldi giovani. Tutto potevi pensare tranne che fosse un uomo che si potesse ammallare.
> Il mio collega sposato con figli ha avuto un infarto al motel mentre era con l'amante. Lui 32 anni e lei 29. Come hanno fatto a non calcolare che poteva succedere?


Infatti, quando hai un amante lo hai a prescindere dai calcoli relativamente all'età, o a quant'altro. Ce l'hai e basta. Ce l'hai perchè una certa situazione ti ha portato ad averlo e in quelle circostanze non pensi perchè al posto del cervello hai il cuore.
Vivi fuori dal mondo, vivi per i momenti che riesci a ritagliarti, vivi per lo squillo del cell, vivi per l'sms, vivi per poter abbracciare l'altra persona, per darle tutto quello che hai dentro.
Per cui non pensi che possano accedere dei fatti che ti possono distaccare dalla persona che stai desiderando più di ogni altra.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!



forse sono stato infelice nello spiegarmi... per il "cosa importa la motivazione" volevo intendere che o per un motivo o per un altro le storie tra amanti sono quasi sempre destinate a finire, non era certamente riferito alla storia in questione di cui ho il massimo rispetto per il dolore dei protagonisti.. spero sia riuscito a farmi comprendere:smile::smile:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci se qualcuno sa a cosa va incontro dei...
> Ma cosa dici su...
> Ma lo sai almeno che il 90 % degli ictus sono derivati da malformazioni congenite?
> Mica tutti noi maschi a 55 anni siamo da ictus o infarto eh?
> ...



cacchio eppure l'ho premesso.. se leggi bene all'inizio dico proprio che non si possono prevedere le malattie ma per il resto non ci vuole la zingara per indovinare.. per il resto poi non ti rispondo neanche .. ti avverto solo di una cosa che l'infarto o l'ictus statisticamente lascia secchi proprio i giovani i vecchietti hanno più probabilità di salvarsi.. il vecchio DEVE morire e si sa.. il giovane PUO'... quindi regolati un pò tu.....


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse sono stato infelice nello spiegarmi... per il "cosa importa la motivazione" volevo intendere che o per un motivo o per un altro le storie tra amanti sono quasi sempre destinate a finire, non era certamente riferito alla storia in questione di cui ho il massimo rispetto per il dolore dei protagonisti.. spero sia riuscito a farmi comprendere:smile::smile:


ok..ma a prescidere dal fatto che sia destinata a finire o meno...nel momento in cui inizi una "relazione" con una persona non ti metti a calcolare la differenza d'età, la probabilità di "riuscita" della relazione, cosa succederà domani..insomma lo fai e basta, giusto o sbagliato che sia, altrimenti non esisterebbero gli amanti.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata, scusami
> Allora nessuno tradirebbe più


E il mondo sarebbe migliore e con meno sterco!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..ma a prescidere dal fatto che sia destinata a finire o meno...nel momento in cui inizi una "relazione" con una persona non ti metti a calcolare la differenza d'età, la probabilità di "riuscita" della relazione, cosa succederà domani..insomma lo fai e basta, giusto o sbagliato che sia, altrimenti non esisterebbero gli amanti.



si basta solo che uno/a non si meravigli troppo quando finisce...


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si basta solo che uno/a non si meravigli troppo quando finisce...


Questo è un altro discorso... :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si basta solo che uno/a non si meravigli troppo quando finisce...


E su questo siamo d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E il mondo sarebbe migliore e con meno sterco!


Mi mancavi


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> coem cosa importa?
> *Accidenti, c'è una bella differenza se finisce perchè ci si sfanculizza o se finisce perchè lui sta male al punto di rischiare la vita.......*
> Io pagherei per tornare indietro e vedermi sfanculizzare anche senza un motivo piuttosto che vedere come la malattia l'ha ridotto. Ma scherziamo? Questo è voler bene a una persona.


direi che c'è differenza eccome!

In questo momento non me ne frega un piffero se diventa impotente, se non faremo mai più l'amore!
Sarei felice se riprendesse a parlare! Cavolo, mi manca lui, non mi manca il suo pisello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e sinceramente, non avevo minimamente pensato di rinunciare alle mie cose, alla mia vita per lui. In quei mesi ho pensato solo che vivevo una cosa che mi faceva stare bene.
Ora, ma solo ora, mi rendo conto che probabilmente c'era qualche cosa di più, e mi rattrista guardarmi indietro e pensare alle notti che abbiamo passato a lavorare, a pensare a come fare ancora più carriera anzichè gustarci profondamente ciò che di bello ci stavamo regalando.
Questa vicenda mi sta facendo vedere tutto il tempo che ho sprecato inseguendo o mettendo tutta me stessa in cose che poi non sono il senso della vita.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi mancavi


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..ma a prescidere dal fatto che sia destinata a finire o meno...nel momento in cui inizi una "relazione" con una persona non ti metti a calcolare la differenza d'età, la probabilità di "riuscita" della relazione, cosa succederà domani..insomma lo fai e basta, giusto o sbagliato che sia, altrimenti non esisterebbero gli amanti.


Tradisci una persona che magari non ti ha fatto niente con il lo Zio Fester, pensa alla prima cosa che pensa lo sfigato di turno quando lo scopre? Guarda che penso che i traditi a volte vorrebbero sapere che l'amante è meglio di loro (almeno fisicamente), di trovare un motivo puramente spicciolo per sentirsi messi da parte, mentre vedi dall'altro lato lo Zio Fester, bhe ti cadono le palle e la prima cosa che pensi "Vacca boia, ma quanto sono messo male?".

Gia che il tradimento è un danno enorme alla propria autstima, ma lo Zio Fester è proprio lo sfregio aggiunto.

Simy, pensi che dopo 6 anni di rapporto con la mia prima ragazza, con discorsi di sposarsi e via dicendo sia stato felice che lei mi ha tradito con un uomo con 18 anni più di me panzone e con la fama del gran coglione? Ho superato il tradimento perchè le volevo bene e non la odio solo per il bene che volevo, ma posso dirti che lo Zio fester come amante mi diede dei problemi e dellle ripercussioni successive sulle mie scelte, cosa che non dubito mi ha portato a stare con Serena.
Quindi chi tradisce dovrebbe pensare che anche l'amante può essere uno sfregio a chi viene tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> direi che c'è differenza eccome!
> 
> In questo momento non me ne frega un piffero se diventa impotente, se non faremo mai più l'amore!
> Sarei felice se riprendesse a parlare! Cavolo, mi manca lui, non mi manca il suo pisello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Fra un po penserai alle cose che non vi siete detti e che vorresti dirgli. A tutte le volte che per paura di essere fraintesa hai preferito tacere, ecc ecc
E' tutto normale... 
Posso solo augurarti di avere l'opportunità di avere 10 minuti con lui, ma non ora. Ora non è il tuo tempo. Ora lui se riuscirà se potrà dirà le cose che non ha mai detto a sua moglie. Rivaluterà il suo rapporto. Non tornerete più quello che eravate ma magari qualcosa di meglio e più "pulito" (per me è stato così)
Cerca, se puoi, so che non è facile, di non colorare tutto di rosa. Perchè questo è il rischio. Ingigantire le sensazioni che provavi e farle diventare ciò che non erano.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradisci una persona che magari non ti ha fatto niente con il lo Zio Fester, pensa alla prima cosa che pensa lo sfigato di turno quando lo scopre? Guarda che penso che i traditi a volte vorrebbero sapere che l'amante è meglio di loro (almeno fisicamente), di trovare un motivo puramente spicciolo per sentirsi messi da parte, mentre vedi dall'altro lato lo Zio Fester, bhe ti cadono le palle e la prima cosa che pensi "Vacca boia, ma quanto sono messo male?".
> 
> Gia che il tradimento è un danno enorme alla propria autstima, ma lo Zio Fester è proprio lo sfregio aggiunto.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda...chi tradisce secono me tradisce e basta...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradisci una persona che magari non ti ha fatto niente con il lo Zio Fester, pensa alla prima cosa che pensa lo sfigato di turno quando lo scopre? Guarda che penso che i traditi a volte vorrebbero sapere che l'amante è meglio di loro (almeno fisicamente), di trovare un motivo puramente spicciolo per sentirsi messi da parte, mentre vedi dall'altro lato lo Zio Fester, bhe ti cadono le palle e la prima cosa che pensi "Vacca boia, ma quanto sono messo male?".
> 
> Gia che il tradimento è un danno enorme alla propria autstima, ma lo Zio Fester è proprio lo sfregio aggiunto.
> 
> ...



Dio mio ma quanto sei insicuro? E non dico ora, dopo il tradimento ma prima........
Se quello che ti destabilazza inu n tradimento è l'aspetto fisico e l'età dell'altro, stai messo proprio male


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po penserai alle cose che non vi siete detti e che vorresti dirgli. A tutte le volte che per paura di essere fraintesa hai preferito tacere, ecc ecc
> E' tutto normale...
> Posso solo augurarti di avere l'opportunità di avere 10 minuti con lui, ma non ora. Ora non è il tuo tempo. Ora lui se riuscirà se potrà dirà le cose che non ha mai detto a sua moglie. Rivaluterà il suo rapporto. Non tornerete più quello che eravate ma magari qualcosa di meglio e più "pulito" (per me è stato così)
> Cerca, se puoi, so che non è facile, di non colorare tutto di rosa. Perchè questo è il rischio. Ingigantire le sensazioni che provavi e farle diventare ciò che non erano.


quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po penserai alle cose che non vi siete detti e che vorresti dirgli. A tutte le volte che per paura di essere fraintesa hai preferito tacere, ecc ecc
> E' tutto normale...
> Posso solo augurarti di avere l'opportunità di avere 10 minuti con lui, ma non ora.* Ora non è il tuo tempo.* Ora lui se riuscirà se potrà dirà le cose che non ha mai detto a sua moglie. Rivaluterà il suo rapporto. Non tornerete più quello che eravate ma magari qualcosa di meglio e più "pulito" (per me è stato così)
> Cerca, se puoi, so che non è facile, di non colorare tutto di rosa. Perchè questo è il rischio. Ingigantire le sensazioni che provavi e farle diventare ciò che non erano.



quoto

Clio, stampati bene queste parole nella mente.


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po penserai alle cose che non vi siete detti e che vorresti dirgli. A tutte le volte che per paura di essere fraintesa hai preferito tacere, ecc ecc
> E' tutto normale...
> Posso solo augurarti di avere l'opportunità di avere 10 minuti con lui, ma non ora. Ora non è il tuo tempo. Ora lui se riuscirà se potrà dirà le cose che non ha mai detto a sua moglie. Rivaluterà il suo rapporto. Non tornerete più quello che eravate ma magari qualcosa di meglio e più "pulito" (per me è stato così)
> Cerca, se puoi, so che non è facile, di non colorare tutto di rosa. Perchè questo è il rischio. Ingigantire le sensazioni che provavi e farle diventare ciò che non erano.


Grazie Farfalla.

la notte, tra un pianto e la disperazione, mi ritrovo a "parlare" con lui, a dirgli ciò che provo, a fargli coraggio.
Oggi ho deciso di non andare in ospedale, cercherò di far ragionare il cervello.

Ieri ho avuto modo di parlare con un amico e mi ha posto davanti a problemi concreti.
Ovviamente mi ha esortata a non dire niente alla famiglia facendomi notare che la reazione di una moglie potrebbe anche essere quella di dirmi "bene, lo volevi? ora te lo tieni, ma con tutto il pacchetto" ed a quel punto dovrei davvero chiedermi seriamente se sarei in grado di assumermi una tale responsabilità.
Inoltre, rifletto sulla eventualità di non fare ciò che anche lui vorrebbe. Il cuore mi dice che sceglierebbe me, ma il cervello inizia a farmi avere qualche dubbio.
Come potrebbe vivere un eventuale rifiuto da parte dei figli in un momento così delicato in cui le uniche sue energie dovrebbero essere canalizzate in una ripresa?

Non è facile, rifletto!!!! ma poi scoppio in lacrime e mi sembra di sbagliare in ogni cosa!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla.
> 
> la notte, tra un pianto e la disperazione, mi ritrovo a "parlare" con lui, a dirgli ciò che provo, a fargli coraggio.
> Oggi ho deciso di non andare in ospedale, cercherò di far ragionare il cervello.
> ...


Potrebbe dirtelo ma non lo farebbe.
Il rischio è che non riesca a trattenersi e lo dica a lui in un momento di lucidità e questo aggraverebbe non poco il suo stato d'animo.
Forse lui sceglierebbe te, ma in questo momento è lei che sta 24 ore in ospedale ad accudirlo e dubito che voglia così male a questa donna da volerle dare un simile dolore


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla.
> 
> la notte, tra un pianto e la disperazione, mi ritrovo a "parlare" con lui, a dirgli ciò che provo, a fargli coraggio.
> *Oggi ho deciso di non andare in ospedale*, cercherò di far ragionare il cervello.
> ...


Molti di noi ti hanno consigliato di non dire nulla alla famiglia.
Secondo me fai bene a non andare in ospedale, sia per i motivi che ti abbiamo detto ieri e sia perchè credo che a lui non fa piacere farsi vedere da te in quelle condizioni.
:smile:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dio mio ma quanto sei insicuro? E non dico ora, dopo il tradimento ma prima........
> Se quello che ti destabilazza inu n tradimento è l'aspetto fisico e l'età dell'altro, stai messo proprio male


Invece dopo un ttradimento sei insicuro e dopo quello conosci che è stato lo Zio fester e tutto cambia. Non tutti hanno un ego pompato come te farfalla, pensa che io da ragazzino  ho dovuto confrontarmi in situazioni che tu ancora non hai vissuto e spero che non vivrai mai, questo porta a dover crescere subito ed in maniera diversa dagli altri. A me fa male essere tradito, fa molto male ma posso ancora comprendere, posso comprendere quando le cose vanno male e posso comprendere quando ti sei ritrovato davanti ad una situazione che oggettivamente è difficile da rifiutare. Secondo me chi tradisce si deve essere trovato in queste condizioni e la seconda è comunque un segnale del genere "Ho preso l'altro perchè ha qualcosa di meglio di te!". Allora l'unico motivo per avere un amante è il sesso o sempre un aspetto fisico, nulla di empatico o altro, perchè se fosse così sarebbe davvero molto faciel lasciare subito in anticipo il prorpio partner.
Allora chi viene tradito e vede il cesso dall'altra parte ne viene maggiormente offeso, viene sfregiato come "esco con il primo che incontro" e questo fa male.
Ma Farfalla, non ti chiedo di capire, non sarà così e lo so, ma il tradimento fa male, ma un tradimento incomprensibile fa malissimo dentro.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla.
> 
> la notte, tra un pianto e la disperazione, mi ritrovo a "parlare" con lui, a dirgli ciò che provo, a fargli coraggio.
> Oggi ho deciso di non andare in ospedale, cercherò di far ragionare il cervello.
> ...


per il neretto:  che squallore


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> La scelta di vivere quella clandestinità è stata una tua libera scelta. Ora però devi slegarti dal cordone ombelicale che ti lega a quell'uomo perchè lui in questo momento non ha bisogno di te. la tua, è solo una necessità egoistica in questo momento.



mi dispiace non poter approvare...


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Clio... è da quando hai scritto il tuo primo post che penso se scrivere questo post oppure no.... ho deciso di scriverlo con la speranza che ti aiuti a capire....

poco dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno a lui venne diagnosticato un "nodulo" non ben precisato che doveva esser operato quanto prima; ci sono stati giorni di "terrore", giorni in cui il tradimento non esisteva più perchè la cosa più importante era la sua salute...e poi lui voleva me al suo fianco.... forse per egoismo, forse perchè pensava di amarmi...non lo so...ma voleva me....

il giorno in cui lui è stato operato.... lei si è presentata li.... è stata in disparte... ma era li...la sua presenza c'era...e ti assicuro che io ho mantenuto la calma SOLO perchè la mia preoccupazione più grande era che lui stesse bene...
ma è una cosa devastante... io quel giorno non me lo dimenticherò mai...e se ci penso il primo ricordo che ho è l'incontro dei nostri sguardi in sala di aspetto.... 

fortuanatamente l'intervento andò bene...e dopo qualche giorno lui seppe (non da me) che lei era stata li quando è stato operato...che ci andava quando io andavo via.... e la sua reazione non è stata di "affetto" nei suoi confronti, anzi, la chiamò davannti a me e le disse chiaramente che dopo quello che aveva fatto doveva sparire per sempre dalla sua e dalla nostra vita... 

con questo non voglio dirti che anche lui farà cosi, ma solo farti capire che in situazioni particolari, si cerca l'affetto dalla tua famiglia... a maggior ragione dal momento che la vostra relazione (se ho ben capito) si era già interrotta nel momento in cui lui si è sentito male...


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> per il neretto:  che squallore


posso chiederti perchè?


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Clio... è da quando hai scritto il tuo primo post che penso se scrivere questo post oppure no.... ho deciso di scriverlo con la speranza che ti aiuti a capire....


Mi fai sempre intenerire tu!


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi fai sempre intenerire tu! View attachment 5348View attachment 5349


Grazie... 
è che a volte fa male ritirare fuori alcune cose....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece dopo un ttradimento sei insicuro e dopo quello conosci che è stato lo Zio fester e tutto cambia. Non tutti hanno un* ego pompato come te farfalla*, pensa che io da ragazzino ho dovuto confrontarmi in situazioni che tu ancora non hai vissuto e spero che non vivrai mai, questo porta a dover crescere subito ed in maniera diversa dagli altri. A me fa male essere tradito, fa molto male ma posso ancora comprendere, posso comprendere quando le cose vanno male e posso comprendere quando ti sei ritrovato davanti ad una situazione che oggettivamente è difficile da rifiutare. Secondo me chi tradisce si deve essere trovato in queste condizioni e la seconda è comunque un segnale del genere "Ho preso l'altro perchè ha qualcosa di meglio di te!". Allora l'unico motivo per avere un amante è il sesso o sempre un aspetto fisico, nulla di empatico o altro, perchè se fosse così sarebbe davvero molto faciel lasciare subito in anticipo il prorpio partner.
> Allora chi viene tradito e vede il cesso dall'altra parte ne viene maggiormente offeso, viene sfregiato come "esco con il primo che incontro" e questo fa male.
> Ma Farfalla, non ti chiedo di capire, non sarà così e lo so, ma il tradimento fa male, ma un tradimento incomprensibile fa malissimo dentro.



Inizio a preoccuparmi. mi sa che do un'idea diversa da quello che sono.
Sono molto insicura. sono certa che il tradimento faccia male, non mi sembra di aver mai detto nulla di dicerso. Ma non credo che l'aspetto fisico, l'età o altro dell'altro (scusate la ripetizione) faccia la differenza


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie...
> è che a volte fa male ritirare fuori alcune cose....


Lo so, per questo sei grande!!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> posso chiederti perchè?


Perchè se il tuo fosse amore non te ne fregherebbe nulla di come resta in questo mondo. Paralizzato o meno continueresti ad amarlo proprio come fa sua moglie.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> posso chiederti perchè?


bè definire" *pacchetto" *un uomo in quelle condizioni non è il massimo..


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizio a preoccuparmi. mi sa che do un'idea diversa da quello che sono.
> Sono molto insicura. sono certa che il tradimento faccia male, non mi sembra di aver mai detto nulla di dicerso. Ma non credo che *l'aspetto fisico, l'età o altro dell'altro (scusate la ripetizione) faccia la differenza*


Beh, dai queste cose un pò di differenza la fanno..... se la mia lei mi tradisce con un superfigo superdotato un pò più male fa, neh ?


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Clio... è da quando hai scritto il tuo primo post che penso se scrivere questo post oppure no.... ho deciso di scriverlo con la speranza che ti aiuti a capire....
> 
> poco dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno a lui venne diagnosticato un "nodulo" non ben precisato che doveva esser operato quanto prima; ci sono stati giorni di "terrore", giorni in cui il tradimento non esisteva più perchè la cosa più importante era la sua salute...e poi lui voleva me al suo fianco.... forse per egoismo, forse perchè pensava di amarmi...non lo so...ma voleva me....
> 
> ...


grazie per la tua testimonianza simy e sinceramente mi dispiace per ciò che hai dovuto sopportare.

A freddo sò che hai ragione...e sto provando a mettere in pratica i vostri suggerimenti.

La mia relazione con lui non era affatto finita, ci eravamo semplicemente separati fisicamente per le vacanze estive che necessariamente avremmo vissuto ognuno con i rispettivi compagni.

Lui (almeno a parole) voleva parlare con la moglie perchè voleva fare progetti con me, sono stata io a distoglierlo dicendogli che non avevo nessuna intenzione di cambiare la mia vita.

Trovo tristissimo (per me stessa) aver capito di avere avuto una cosa così bella solo adesso.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, dai queste cose un pò di differenza la fanno..... se la mia lei mi tradisce con un superfigo superdotato un pò più male fa, neh ?


secondo me no....fa male allo stesso modo...


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me no....fa male allo stesso modo...


Mah, secondo me per un uomo è un pò diverso... attendo il parere di Oscuro in merito...


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, dai queste cose un pò di differenza la fanno..... se la mia lei mi tradisce con un superfigo superdotato un pò più male fa, neh ?


 se è superdotato si che fa male


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, dai queste cose un pò di differenza la fanno..... se la mia lei mi tradisce con un superfigo superdotato un pò più male fa, neh ?


A me fa male se mi tradisce. Punto.
E' un mio limite lo ammetto. non provo nessun tipo di insicurezza verso le donne più belle di me. Forse perchè non considero la bellezza un parametro attraverso il quale valuto una persona.
Il superdotato non lo commento nemmeno.....discuto spesso di questa cosa con i miei amici maschi e non riesco a capirvi


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara chi ha avuto una vita molto dura è così.
> Come dire, ogni cosa che questa donna farà di fattivo verso l'uomo che ama, diciamo a sto punto, ama, può solo ritorcersi contro sè stessa, e quindi fare del male anche a lui.
> 
> Certo semplice dire, se non te ne frega niente se non di te stesso, dirsi ok...ora è malato...ceste amen ognun per sè.
> ...


certo conte, ma infatti alla fine ciò che dice Luna è reale e assolutamente condivisibile ma...c'è un modo "raggelante" e c'è un modo "tranquillizzante" senza cambiare i contenuti.

Tutto qui.


e detto da me che a volte....


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me fa male se mi tradisce. Punto.
> E' un mio limite lo ammetto. non provo nessun tipo di insicurezza verso le donne più belle di me. Forse perchè non considero la bellezza un parametro attraverso il quale valuto una persona.
> Il superdotato non lo commento nemmeno.....discuto spesso di questa cosa con i miei amici maschi *e non riesco a capirvi*


Nemmeno io...... :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna mi hanno fatto crescere sempre nel mondo reale...
> E quando provavo a sognare ... tracchete che sempre mi svegliavano...


capisco benissimo guarda, anche io.
Sempre nel fottuto mondo reale e calci nei denti per la fantasia.

Io l'ho elaborato diversamente. E sogno ancora.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Clio... è da quando hai scritto il tuo primo post che penso se scrivere questo post oppure no.... ho deciso di scriverlo con la speranza che ti aiuti a capire....
> 
> poco dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno a lui venne diagnosticato un "nodulo" non ben precisato che doveva esser operato quanto prima; ci sono stati giorni di "terrore", giorni in cui il tradimento non esisteva più perchè la cosa più importante era la sua salute...e poi lui voleva me al suo fianco.... forse per egoismo, forse perchè pensava di amarmi...non lo so...ma voleva me....
> 
> ...


accidenti simo...

:triste:


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> grazie per la tua testimonianza simy e sinceramente mi dispiace per ciò che hai dovuto sopportare.
> 
> A freddo sò che hai ragione...e sto provando a mettere in pratica i vostri suggerimenti.
> 
> ...


Anche il mio lui a parole diceva tante belle cose..

vedi però io non credo che tu sia innamorata di quest'uomo ma sei innamorata dell'idea che ti sei fatta di lui!
e questo te lo dico dopo aver letto il tuo dubbio nel prendere (uso le tue parole) il "pacchetto completo"...ecco questo per me non è amore, perchè io se amo il "pacchetto completo" me lo prendo eccome...manco ci penso a farmi venire il dubbio se mi sento pronta oppure no.


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bè definire" *pacchetto" *un uomo in quelle condizioni non è il massimo..


il termine "pacchetto" è stato utilizzato dal mio amico e per evidenziare ciò che potrebbe dire una donna ferita e furiosa (in questo caso la moglie).


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> pensa che io da ragazzino  ho dovuto confrontarmi in situazioni che tu ancora non hai vissuto e spero che non vivrai mai, questo porta a dover crescere subito ed in maniera diversa dagli altri..


da quel poco che ho letto di te, mi permetto di dirti un paio di impressioni, superficiali quanto vuoi, che ne ho ricevuto.

la prima. hai una paura, direi un'ossessione, che ti precede, parla al posto tuo.
la seconda. sei inconsapevole. quando cammini con una distorsione alla caviglia, la strada ti sembrerà sempre dissestata. 
cerca di rimettere a posto la caviglia, non serve a nulla usarla come alibi e maledire ad ogni passo la strada.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo so, per questo sei grande!!!:up:


Grazie Ely :kiss:



battiato63 ha detto:


> accidenti simo...
> 
> :triste:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Nemmeno io...... :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ioposso parlare per me. Ma non mi è mai capitato di provare attrazione per un uomo e pormi il problema di quanto posso essere dotato. L'attrazione per me parte dalla testa. Quando sono attratta dubito che le sue misure possano in qualche modo cambiare la mia attrazione verso di lui (a meno che non esistano patologie ovviamente).
Non mi sono mai chiesta nemmeno un secondo prima di avere il primo rapporto con il mio amante se fosse più o meno dotato di mio marito. 
Per questo non capisco il confronto che fate voi. Date a questa cosa un peso che io non riesco a dare. 
Io mi domanderei cosa è riuscita a dare l'altra a mio marito, che io non sono stata in grado di dargli. E parlo di emozioni, sensazioni poi alla fine arriva l'essere più bravo a letto. Anche se anche su questo avrei da dire.....


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ioposso parlare per me. Ma non mi è mai capitato di provare attrazione per un uomo e pormi il problema di quanto posso essere dotato. L'attrazione per me parte dalla testa. Quando sono attratta dubito che le sue misure possano in qualche modo cambiare la mia attrazione verso di lui (a meno che non esistano patologie ovviamente).
> Non mi sono mai chiesta nemmeno un secondo prima di avere il primo rapporto con il mio amante se fosse più o meno dotato di mio marito.
> Per questo non capisco il confronto che fate voi. Date a questa cosa un peso che io non riesco a dare.
> Io mi domanderei cosa è riuscita a dare l'altra a mio marito, che io non sono stata in grado di dargli. E parlo di emozioni, sensazioni poi alla fine arriva l'essere più bravo a letto. Anche se anche su questo avrei da dire.....


Quoto assolutamente tutto, compresa l'ultimo concetto sulle doti amatorie.
Sulle misure è solo una questione di dominio, una cosa mentale, non certo di "efficienza amatoria" (anche se direi ci vuole un minimo sindacale, e se è un pò più del minimo non guasta, dai.... )


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> il termine "pacchetto" è stato utilizzato dal mio amico e per evidenziare ciò che potrebbe dire una donna ferita e furiosa (in questo caso la moglie).


tu e il tuo amico fate i processi alle intenzioni.... e se la moglie lo amasse più di quanto lo ami tu?.. te la sei mai posta questa domanda?.... fattene una ragione, le probabilità che lui sia stato attratto da te perchè lusingato che una ragazza giovane possa essersi interessata a lui aumentano di parecchio... ciò non toglie che tu possa essere veramente innamorata dl lui... ma non dare per scontato che anche lui lo sia


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Clio... è da quando hai scritto il tuo primo post che penso se scrivere questo post oppure no.... ho deciso di scriverlo con la speranza che ti aiuti a capire....
> 
> poco dopo aver scoperto il primo tradimento del mio ex compagno a lui venne diagnosticato un "nodulo" non ben precisato che doveva esser operato quanto prima; ci sono stati giorni di "terrore", giorni in cui il tradimento non esisteva più perchè la cosa più importante era la sua salute...e poi lui voleva me al suo fianco.... forse per egoismo, forse perchè pensava di amarmi...non lo so...ma voleva me....
> 
> ...



Ti sei spiegata meglio di me ....
Era quello che cercavo di dirle ....ma io non l'ho vissuto in prima persona me solo come spettatrice ....
e non è stato bello....:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata meglio di me ....
> Era quello che cercavo di dirle ....ma io non l'ho vissuto in prima persona me solo come spettatrice ....
> e non è stato bello....:up:


grazie Luna...


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tu e il tuo amico fate i processi alle intenzioni.... e se la moglie lo amasse più di quanto lo ami tu?..te la sei mai posta questa domanda?.... fattene una ragione, le probabilità che lui sia stato attratto da te perchè lusingato che una ragazza giovane possa essersi interessata a lui aumentano di parecchio... ciò non toglie che tu possa essere veramente innamorata dl lui... ma non dare per scontato che anche lui lo sia


probabilmente, quando un rapporto è all'inizio (come il nostro caso) tutto sembra perfetto e senza problemi, e si...immagino che la moglie lo ami (tanto o poco non lo so) ma francamente non è questo il problema.

Mi rendo conto di non essere lucida, di agire in maniera impulsiva e senza tenere conto delle gravi conseguenze che possono derivare dalle mie azioni e se qualcuno mi pone anche davanti fatti concreti, fatti di gestione quotidiana forse è un bene.
Mi devasta l'idea che lui possa pensarmi lontana da lui, che non sappia che invece vorrei stare 24h con lui.
Mi distrugge dovere far finta di nulla quando sento amici e conoscenti quando invece il mio cuore va in pezzi.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> probabilmente, quando un rapporto è all'inizio (come il nostro caso) tutto sembra perfetto e senza problemi, e si...immagino che la moglie lo ami (tanto o poco non lo so) ma francamente non è questo il problema.
> 
> Mi rendo conto di non essere lucida, di agire in maniera impulsiva e senza tenere conto delle gravi conseguenze che possono derivare dalle mie azioni e se qualcuno mi pone anche davanti fatti concreti, fatti di gestione quotidiana forse è un bene.
> Mi devasta l'idea che lui possa pensarmi lontana da lui, che non sappia che invece vorrei stare 24h con lui.
> Mi distrugge dovere far finta di nulla quando sento amici e conoscenti quando invece il mio cuore va in pezzi.


amica mia che dirti più?.. ti sei infilata in un maledetto imbuto...posso solo consigliarti di fare tesoro dei consigli dell'amica farfalla.....
che


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie Luna...


ho provato ad immaginarmi la scena.
Io fuori in sala d'aspetto.
Mattia dentro.
Arriva la facocera. Si mette da parte.















facocera al pronto soccorso con tacco, mio, piantato in centro fronte.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> probabilmente, quando un rapporto è all'inizio (come il nostro caso) tutto sembra perfetto e senza problemi, e si...immagino che la moglie lo ami (tanto o poco non lo so) ma francamente non è questo il problema.
> 
> Mi rendo conto di non essere lucida, di agire in maniera impulsiva e senza tenere conto delle gravi conseguenze che possono derivare dalle mie azioni e se qualcuno mi pone anche davanti fatti concreti, fatti di gestione quotidiana forse è un bene.
> *Mi devasta l'idea che lui possa pensarmi lontana da lui, che non sappia che invece vorrei stare 24h con lui*.
> Mi distrugge dovere far finta di nulla quando sento amici e conoscenti quando invece il mio cuore va in pezzi.


è comunque un egoismo che non rispetta una priorità del momento che non è certo il fatto che lui lo venga a sapere; anche il silenzio  e la finzione mi sembrano  uno scotto che chi intraprende una relazione si mettano in conto a prescindere.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho provato ad immaginarmi la scena.
> Io fuori in sala d'aspetto.
> Mattia dentro.
> Arriva la facocera. Si mette da parte.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sei terribileee!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho provato ad immaginarmi la scena.
> Io fuori in sala d'aspetto.
> Mattia dentro.
> Arriva la facocera. Si mette da parte.
> ...


sai tebe che anche io ora te la descriverei cosi...
ma ti assicuro che in quei momenti non ce la fai...


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai tebe che anche io ora te la descriverei cosi...
> ma ti assicuro che in quei momenti non ce la fai...


E meno male.....


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> probabilmente, quando un rapporto è all'inizio (come il nostro caso) tutto sembra perfetto e senza problemi, e si...immagino che la moglie lo ami (tanto o poco non lo so) ma francamente non è questo il problema.
> 
> Mi rendo conto di non essere lucida, di agire in maniera impulsiva e senza tenere conto delle gravi conseguenze che possono derivare dalle mie azioni e se qualcuno mi pone anche davanti fatti concreti, fatti di gestione quotidiana forse è un bene.
> *Mi devasta l'idea che lui possa pensarmi lontana da lui, che non sappia che invece vorrei stare 24h con lui.
> *Mi distrugge dovere far finta di nulla quando sento amici e conoscenti quando invece il mio cuore va in pezzi.


Non vedo dove sta il tuo problema.
Un conto è il volergli stare vicino per il piacere di farlo e un altro è quello che lui sappia che tu vorresti stargli vicino. 
In questo momento che lui sappia o meno che tu vorresti stargli vicino è molto secondario.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E meno male.....


Hiro ma ti sale una tale rabbia dentro che nemmeno immagini.... non è mica facile fare finta di nulla


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sta il tuo problema.
> *Un conto è il volergli stare vicino per il piacere di farlo e un altro è quello che lui sappia che tu vorresti stargli vicino*.
> In questo momento che lui sappia o meno che tu vorresti stargli vicino è molto secondario.


neretto:  bravo Gas.. la tua è un'ossevazione molto acuta..


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: bravo Gas.. la tua è un'ossevazione molto acuta..


Grazie :smile:. Era dovuta secondo me.


----------



## clio (29 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sta il tuo problema.
> Un conto è il volergli stare vicino per il piacere di farlo e un altro è quello che lui sappia che tu vorresti stargli vicino.
> *In questo momento che lui sappia o meno che tu vorresti stargli vicino è molto secondario*.


sicuramente per lui la cosa più importante è il suo stato di salute.

Sono una donna estremamente egoista ed evidentemente mi sento talmente primadonna dal volermi mettere al centro di tutto.
Badate bene, non sto ironizzando, sto solo analizzando i miei comportamenti e stati d'animo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente per lui la cosa più importante è il suo stato di salute.
> 
> Sono una donna estremamente egoista ed evidentemente mi sento talmente primadonna dal volermi mettere al centro di tutto.
> *Badate bene, non sto ironizzando*, sto solo analizzando i miei comportamenti e stati d'animo.


Preoccupante


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Preoccupante


direi inquietante


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> sicuramente per lui la cosa più importante è il suo stato di salute.
> 
> Sono una donna estremamente egoista ed evidentemente mi sento talmente primadonna dal volermi mettere al centro di tutto.
> Badate bene, non sto ironizzando, sto solo analizzando i miei comportamenti e stati d'animo.


Mi piace la tua analisi.
Ma sei sicura di volerti portare dietro e di voler curare un uomo che è stato colpito da ictus e con il quale hai avuto un rapporto durato 3 mesi?
Se volevi essergli di aiuto, perchè non ti sei presentata alla moglie come una collega di lavoro disponibile a darle una mano se ne aveva necessità?
Il tuo, non  è un problema legato all'egoismo?

Scusa la franchezza.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Se tu hai un problema di egoismo è un problema del tutto tuo che devi risolvere, ma ovviamente hai questo problema, come tutti i traditori che non hanno mai avuto neppure un vriciolo di pentimento e dalle tue parole del tuo precedente fidanzato non è importato nulla di nulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

*daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Se tu hai un problema di egoismo è un problema del tutto tuo che devi risolvere, ma ovviamente hai questo problema, come tutti i traditori che non hanno mai avuto neppure un vriciolo di pentimento e dalle tue parole del tuo precedente fidanzato non è importato nulla di nulla.



ma allora quando vuoi....:forza:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma allora quando vuoi....:forza:


ma si. il nostro amico daniele è una bella persona ... purtroppo la sua ferita sanguina ancora...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> probabilmente, quando un rapporto è all'inizio (come il nostro caso) tutto sembra perfetto e senza problemi, e si...immagino che la moglie lo ami (tanto o poco non lo so) ma francamente non è questo il problema.
> 
> Mi rendo conto di non essere lucida, di agire in maniera impulsiva e senza tenere conto delle gravi conseguenze che possono derivare dalle mie azioni e se qualcuno mi pone anche davanti fatti concreti, fatti di gestione quotidiana forse è un bene.
> *Mi devasta l'idea che lui possa pensarmi lontana da lui, che non sappia che invece vorrei stare 24h con lui.
> Mi distrugge dovere far finta di nulla quando sento amici e conoscenti quando invece il mio cuore va in pezzi*.



dirti che lo sa so che non serve

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua analisi.
> Ma sei sicura di volerti portare dietro e di voler curare un uomo che è stato colpito da ictus e con il quale hai avuto un rapporto durato 3 mesi?
> Se volevi essergli di aiuto, perchè* non ti sei presentata alla moglie come una collega di lavoro disponibile a darle una mano se ne aveva necessità?
> *Il tuo, non è un problema legato all'egoismo?
> ...



Non è un brutto suggerimento. Ma deve saper convinvere con il fatto che lei è stata la'mante. Non è facile e in questo momento non mi sembra sia in grado di farlo. Ti assicuro che abbracciare e consolare la moglie e capire che lei in qualche modo si appoggia a te non è semplice da gestire. Un conto è conoscerla da prima un conto è inserirsi nella famiglia ora e in quello stato d'animo. La moglie mangia la foglia dopo un minuto.


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è un brutto suggerimento. Ma deve saper convinvere con il fatto che lei è stata la'mante. Non è facile e in questo momento non mi sembra sia in grado di farlo. Ti assicuro che abbracciare e consolare la moglie e capire che lei in qualche modo si appoggia a te non è semplice da gestire. Un conto è conoscerla da prima un conto è inserirsi nella famiglia ora e in quello stato d'animo. *La moglie mangia la foglia dopo un minuto*.


Hai anche ragione tu...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua analisi.
> *Ma sei sicura di volerti portare dietro e di voler curare un uomo che è stato colpito da ictus e con il quale hai avuto un rapporto durato 3 mesi?
> *Se volevi essergli di aiuto, perchè non ti sei presentata alla moglie come una collega di lavoro disponibile a darle una mano se ne aveva necessità?
> Il tuo, non è un problema legato all'egoismo?
> ...


bella domanda


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Empatia sì.
> 
> Ma se serve darle una svegliata, il tatto lo lascerei da parte anch'io.


Una svegliata?

Sta affrontando una prova durissima ed è condannata a farlo in solitudine.

Io penso che si possa consigliarla e invitarla al buon senso senza accusarla di essere una crocerossina che si crogiola nella malattia dell'amante per sentirsi la protagonista di un polpettone romantico.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po penserai alle cose che non vi siete detti e che vorresti dirgli. A tutte le volte che per paura di essere fraintesa hai preferito tacere, ecc ecc
> E' tutto normale...
> Posso solo augurarti di avere l'opportunità di avere 10 minuti con lui, ma non ora. Ora non è il tuo tempo. Ora lui se riuscirà se potrà dirà le cose che non ha mai detto a sua moglie. Rivaluterà il suo rapporto. Non tornerete più quello che eravate ma magari qualcosa di meglio e più "pulito" (per me è stato così)
> Cerca, se puoi, so che non è facile, di non colorare tutto di rosa. Perchè questo è il rischio. Ingigantire le sensazioni che provavi e farle diventare ciò che non erano.


Questo significa consigliare e invitare al buon senso, senza perdere umanità.

Brava Farfalla. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me fa male se mi tradisce. Punto.
> E' un mio limite lo ammetto. non provo nessun tipo di insicurezza verso le donne più belle di me. Forse perchè non considero la bellezza un parametro attraverso il quale valuto una persona.
> Il superdotato non lo commento nemmeno.....*discuto spesso di questa cosa con i miei amici maschi e non riesco a capirvi*


Mica sono tutti così. Non tutti gli uomini sono insicuri cronici, per fortuna.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una svegliata?
> 
> Sta affrontando una prova durissima ed è condannata a farlo in solitudine.
> 
> Io penso che si possa consigliarla e invitarla al buon senso senza accusarla di essere una crocerossina che si crogiola nella malattia dell'amante per sentirsi la protagonista di un polpettone romantico.


L'ho solo esortata a fare mente locale su alcune cose che per me non ha ancora elaborato.

Le mie non erano affermazioni, e quindi accuse, bensì delle domande, domande a cui doveva rispondere da sola, e da che mondo è mondo farsi delle domande e darsi delle risposte è un momento di crescita.

Se devo dire la mia, cosa che non ho fatto, io nel comportamento dell'autrice del thread ci vedo molto egoisimo e infantilismo. C'è una donna che, parole sue, stà per diventare vedova, e a lei non frega niente di farla diventare vedova e cornuta, dstruggendo tutto. Ecco, Sole, questa è un'accusa,


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo conte, ma infatti alla fine ciò che dice Luna è reale e assolutamente condivisibile ma...c'è un modo "raggelante" e c'è un modo "tranquillizzante" senza cambiare i contenuti.
> 
> Tutto qui.
> 
> ...


Beh mia cara...
Lei è la luna...
una cosa che ha...

[video=youtube;328WhjAXpcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=328WhjAXpcs[/video]

Sai quei tipi...
Cos'hai da piangere eh?
Ti han forse beccato le galline?


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ho solo esortata a fare mente locale su alcune cose che per me non ha ancora elaborato.
> 
> Le mie non erano affermazioni, e quindi accuse, bensì delle domande, domande a cui doveva rispondere da sola, e da che mondo è mondo farsi delle domande e darsi delle risposte è un momento di crescita.
> 
> *Se devo dire la mia, cosa che non ho fatto, io nel comportamento dell'autrice del thread ci vedo molto egoisimo e infantilismo. C'è una donna che, parole sue, stà per diventare vedova, e a lei non frega niente di farla diventare vedova e cornuta, dstruggendo tutto. Ecco, Sole, questa è un'accusa*,


Si percepiva bene anche dalle domande che le hai rivolto quello che pensavi. Almeno, io l'ho percepito e a quello ho ribattuto dicendo la mia 

Sarò ipersensibile, è senz'altro un mio limite, ma mettendomi nei panni di questa persona (che tra l'altro si descrive con una lucidità non comune, senza farsi sconti, cosa che non è da tutti) io penso che non riuscirei a recepire serenamente pareri così brutali. Mi metterei sulla difensiva.
Se vogliamo essere utile a questa utente penso sia più adatto un approccio più morbido, visto il momento doloroso che sta vivendo.
Questo il mio parere.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una svegliata?
> 
> Sta affrontando una prova durissima ed è condannata a farlo in solitudine.
> 
> Io penso che si possa consigliarla e invitarla al buon senso senza accusarla di essere una crocerossina che si crogiola nella malattia dell'amante per sentirsi la protagonista di un polpettone romantico.


Minchia, mi è arrivato un rosso!

Ragazzi, state calmini eh


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Si percepiva bene anche dalle domande che le hai rivolto quello che pensavi. Almeno, io l'ho percepito e a quello ho ribattuto dicendo la mia
> 
> Sarò ipersensibile, è senz'altro un mio limite, ma mettendomi nei panni di questa persona (che tra l'altro si descrive con una lucidità non comune, senza farsi sconti, cosa che non è da tutti) io penso che non riuscirei a recepire serenamente pareri così brutali. Mi metterei sulla difensiva.
> Se vogliamo essere utile a questa utente penso sia più adatto un approccio più morbido, visto il momento doloroso che sta vivendo.
> *Questo il mio parere.*


E come tale ne prendo nota e lo tengo sicuramente in considerazione, fermo restando che se per me è il caso di mollare schiaffoni, mollo schiaffoni, se è il caso di dare allisciate, mollo allisciate.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

secondo me ognuno ha il suo, giustamente.
ed è questo che forse a qualcuno è servito...uno stimola l'altro e chi è recettivo ne trae beneficio.
 a mio parere farfalla non aveva l'egoismo che traspare da quest'utente ed ha fatto tutto un percorso in crescita soprattutto per le sue doti di ascolto.


Sole ha detto:


> Si percepiva bene anche dalle domande che le hai rivolto quello che pensavi. Almeno, io l'ho percepito e a quello ho ribattuto dicendo la mia
> 
> Sarò ipersensibile, è senz'altro un mio limite, ma mettendomi nei panni di questa persona (che tra l'altro si descrive con una lucidità non comune, senza farsi sconti, cosa che non è da tutti) io penso che non riuscirei a recepire serenamente pareri così brutali. Mi metterei sulla difensiva.
> Se vogliamo essere utile a questa utente penso sia più adatto un approccio più morbido, visto il momento doloroso che sta vivendo.
> Questo il mio parere.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà una cazzata ma è ciò che vorrei fare.
> 
> quando lo vedo, anche se non può parlare, mi sembra stia meglio.
> 
> sono disperata e sono sola


Non farlo: sarebbe mero egoismo. Aspetta che lui stia meglio.
Prova a metterti nei panni della moglie: che faccia faresti se una ragazza si presentasse da lei a raccontarle che c'era amore tra la prima e suo marito, e che adesso la sua vicinanza (non quella della moglie) lo fa sentire meglio?
Attenta, non fare il passo più lungo della gamba...


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E come tale ne prendo nota e lo tengo sicuramente in considerazione, fermo restando che se per me è il caso di mollare schiaffoni, mollo schiaffoni, se è il caso di dare allisciate, mollo allisciate.


Ma certo, tu dici la tua e io dico la mia, cavolo, mi sembra assolutamente normale in un forum.

Ma non c'è bisogno di arrabbiarsi o di prenderla sul personale. Non so chi mi abbia dato il rosso, ma mi dispiace moltissimo pensare di non poter esprimere un parere senza suscitare malumore.

Personalmente il tuo post sulla crocerossina mi aveva disturbato nei modi più che nei contenuti, ma mai mi sarei sognata di disapprovarlo.

Per questo sono un po' dispiaciuta. E ci tenevo a esprimere questa cosa.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo, tu dici la tua e io dico la mia, cavolo, mi sembra assolutamente normale in un forum.
> 
> Ma non c'è bisogno di arrabbiarsi o di prenderla sul personale. Non so chi mi abbia dato il rosso, ma mi dispiace moltissimo pensare di non poter esprimere un parere senza suscitare malumore.
> 
> ...


Avrò dato tre rossi da quando stò su questo forum. E all'epoca ci si poteva firmare.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E come tale ne prendo nota e lo tengo sicuramente in considerazione, fermo restando che se per me è il caso di mollare schiaffoni, mollo schiaffoni, se è il caso di dare allisciate, mollo allisciate.


Si ma devi accettare che non sempre sai fare la cosa giusta nel momento giusto perchè non sei infallibile.
Se sbagli il tipo di destinatari potresti fare del male inconsciamente.
Neanche tu puoi avere in tasca le ricetta giusta per ogni donna in difficoltà eh?

E infatti mi pare che Sole ti dica solo, forse con questa persona, la tua strategia non è vincente no?
Perchè magari è tutto quel che vuoi ma non una crocerossina.

E sta cosa del caso l'ho imparata proprio nel matrimonio, dov'è è d'uopo imparare a mutare prontamente a 180 gradi una strategia eh? Passando proprio dallo schiaffone all'allisciatura valutando le reazioni no? Di una persona...

Siamo tutti persone una diversa dall'altra e non topoi.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *secondo me ognuno ha il suo, giustamente.*
> ed è questo che forse a qualcuno è servito...uno stimola l'altro e chi è recettivo ne trae beneficio.
> a mio parere farfalla non aveva l'egoismo che traspare da quest'utente ed ha fatto tutto un percorso in crescita soprattutto per le sue doti di ascolto.


Certo. E penso che sia anche più proficuo scontrarsi anche in modo deciso partendo da posizioni opposte, piuttosto che ripetere tutti la stessa cosa. Nel confronto alla fine ci può essere lo stimolo per il cambiamento, no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ognuno ha il suo, giustamente.
> ed è questo che forse a qualcuno è servito...uno stimola l'altro e chi è recettivo ne trae beneficio.
> a mio parere farfalla non aveva l'egoismo che traspare da quest'utente ed ha fatto tutto un percorso in crescita soprattutto per le sue doti di ascolto.


Farfalla è l'unica che può davvero aiutare sta persona.
Quando giunse qui era una donna che non sapeva dove sbattere la testa.
Se è per questo.
(della serie pane al pane)

Forse me lo ricordo perchè fui tra i primi a mettermi in contatto con lei, dicendole, ma lascia perdere certe questioni...
(pane al pane)

Poi pian pianino riuscì a mettersi in ascolto...
Non sono cose da poco quello che sta persona sta passando...no?
Infatti fa le bizze e cose pazze...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E come tale ne prendo nota e lo tengo sicuramente in considerazione, fermo restando che se per me è il caso di mollare schiaffoni, mollo schiaffoni, se è il caso di dare allisciate, mollo allisciate.


Molto d‘accordo sugli schiaffoni, meno sulle lisciate (allisciate?).


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo. E penso che sia anche più proficuo scontrarsi anche in modo deciso partendo da posizioni opposte, *piuttosto che ripetere tutti la stessa cosa.* Nel confronto alla fine ci può essere lo stimolo per il cambiamento, no?


vero.però a me capita di dire come la penso anche se è simile ad altre.in verità credo che a volte siamo un po' convinti di dirla meglio:singleeye:
è un 'illusione piacevole:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo. E penso che sia anche più proficuo scontrarsi anche in modo deciso partendo da posizioni opposte, piuttosto che ripetere tutti la stessa cosa. Nel confronto alla fine ci può essere lo stimolo per il cambiamento, no?


Scontrarsi è sicuramente proficuo se lo si fa in modo pacato, aperto, disponibile, senza chiudersi in posizioni preconcette. Oserei chiamarlo discutere, più che scontrarsi. Ma siamo veramente tutti capaci di essere pacati, aperti, non chiusi e disponibili? Forse a momenti sì, altri no. Capire qual è il momento giusto, è veramente difficile, anche perchè dev'essere lo stesso per entrambi.
Comunque, se le basi sono queste, sicuramente il cambiamento, da una parte o dall'altra, ci sarà.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Farfalla è l'unica che può davvero aiutare sta persona.
> *Quando giunse qui era una donna che non sapeva dove sbattere la testa.
> Se è per questo.
> (della serie pane al pane)
> ...


non sono d'accordo, tutto può essere di aiuto nello stimolare pensieri e approfondimenti .(tranne il mio belinismo)
tu hai questa teoria scondo la quale solo il cieco può aiutarne un altro , non direi che è così e il perché è facilmente intuibile


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Si ma devi accettare che non sempre sai fare la cosa giusta nel momento giusto perchè non sei infallibile.
> Se sbagli il tipo di destinatari potresti fare del male inconsciamente.
> Neanche tu puoi avere in tasca le ricetta giusta per ogni donna in difficoltà eh?*
> 
> ...


E allora che il Sommo Padreterno mi faccia cascare l'uccello in terra e di rimbalzo farmelo entrare in culo se da oggi su questo forum io dovessi scrivere un post che non sia per il cazzeggio e per qualche canzone.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, tutto può essere di aiuto nello stimolare pensieri e approfondimenti .(tranne il mio belinismo)
> tu hai questa teoria scondo la quale solo il cieco può aiutarne un altro , non direi che è così e il perché è facilmente intuibile


concordo con te!


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora che il Sommo Padreterno mi faccia cascare l'uccello in terra e di rimbalzo farmelo entrare in culo *se da oggi su questo forum io dovessi scrivere un post che non sia per il cazzeggio e per qualche canzone*.


Ma perchè noto un'incazzatura di fondo?

E' questo che non capisco. Non si può discutere senza arroccarsi in posizioni di questo tipo? Perchè chiudersi?


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

non sono un grande seguace di questo sommo ma non avrà , nel caso, di meglio da fare?


Tubarao ha detto:


> E *allora che il Sommo Padreterno mi faccia cascare l'uccello in terra e di rimbalzo farmelo entrare in culo *se da oggi su questo forum io dovessi scrivere un post che non sia per il cazzeggio e per qualche canzone.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè noto un'incazzatura di fondo?
> 
> E' questo che non capisco. Non si può discutere senza arroccarsi in posizioni di questo tipo? Perchè chiudersi?


Minchia da qual pulpito.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, tutto può essere di aiuto nello stimolare pensieri e approfondimenti .(tranne il mio belinismo)
> tu hai questa teoria scondo la quale solo il cieco può aiutarne un altro , non direi che è così e il perché è facilmente intuibile


Non il cieco...
Ma il cieco che è tornato a vedere...
Non è teoria...
Ma esperienza...
E scusami la vedo in casa tutti i giorni...

Questa è davvero una cosa per cui direi a Farfalla...tu sai cosa si passa:
prenditi a cuore questa signora...

Comodo però fare sempre come te...
Sguazzare nelle disgrazie altrui, senza toccarle nemmeno con un dito eh?

E sta cosa mi viene anche dai miei frati confessori che mi dicono...
Ma porco cane...c'è di quella gente a sto mondo che passa di quei calvari che non so, che cosa avrei fatto io al loro posto, certamente molto peggio.

Facile dire, cara Minerva la merda puzza...
Più difficile pensare che i cessi sono puliti perchè a sto mondo c'è chi per mestiere fa il netta cessi eh?

Facile dire...
I cessi son puliti perchè siamo tutti beneducati...

Si va là...

Della serie...
Non mi cucchi.

Chi è in guai concreti...
Si lava il culo 
delle belle parole...
che magari ci fanno sentire un pelo migliori degli altri no?

Non mi cucchi....eh?
E non me la dai bere...

Ma nessuno è immune da niente a sto mondo...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora che il Sommo Padreterno mi faccia cascare l'uccello in terra e di rimbalzo farmelo entrare in culo se da oggi su questo forum io dovessi scrivere un post che non sia per il cazzeggio e per qualche canzone.


Non sfidare il padreterno...
Non prendertela eh?
Ti ho solo dipinto uno scenario che è capitato anche a me eh?
Uffi...Tuba è la seconda volta che te lo dico no?
Che mi dicesti? COnte sta sereno...
Ora ti dico...Tuba sta sereno eh?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora che il Sommo Padreterno mi faccia cascare l'uccello in terra e di rimbalzo farmelo entrare in culo se da oggi su questo forum io dovessi scrivere un post che non sia per il cazzeggio e per qualche canzone.


Sei troppo intelligente per cadere nelle provocazioni.....


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma devi accettare che non sempre sai fare la cosa giusta nel momento giusto perchè non sei infallibile.
> *Se sbagli il tipo di destinatari potresti fare del male inconsciamente.*
> Neanche tu puoi avere in tasca le ricetta giusta per ogni donna in difficoltà eh?
> 
> ...


ma no, dai, non esageriamo
sono sempre risposte date da sconosciuti che sanno solo quello che hanno letto, far del male è un'altra cosa


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, tutto può essere di aiuto nello stimolare pensieri e approfondimenti .(tranne il mio belinismo)
> tu hai questa teoria scondo la quale solo il cieco può aiutarne un altro , non direi che è così e il perché è facilmente intuibile


Quoto nella maniera piú assoluta


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Scontrarsi è sicuramente proficuo se lo si fa in modo pacato, aperto, disponibile, senza chiudersi in posizioni preconcette. *Oserei chiamarlo discutere, più che scontrarsi. Ma siamo veramente tutti capaci di essere pacati, aperti, non chiusi e disponibili? Forse a momenti sì, altri no. Capire qual è il momento giusto, è veramente difficile, anche perchè dev'essere lo stesso per entrambi.
> Comunque, se le basi sono queste, sicuramente il cambiamento, da una parte o dall'altra, ci sarà.


D'accordissimo. I toni sono importanti. Si può essere decisi nelle proprie posizione senza essere offensivi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè noto un'incazzatura di fondo?
> 
> E' questo che non capisco. Non si può discutere senza arroccarsi in posizioni di questo tipo? Perchè chiudersi?


Perché? Abbiamo passato due giorni a discutere su un 3d aperto da Tuba. Un giorno di pace e si ricomincia...E va bene essere scialli ma a tutto c'é un limite....
Per inciso: quoto te perché fai la domanda ma non ce l'ho affatto con te......


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. I toni sono importanti. Si può essere decisi nelle proprie posizione senza essere offensivi.


sempre


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché? *Abbiamo passato due giorni a discutere su un 3d aperto da Tuba. Un giorno di pace e si ricomincia...E va bene essere scialli ma a tutto c'é un limite....*
> Per inciso: quoto te perché fai la domanda ma non ce l'ho affatto con te......


 Ma dove sarebbe tutta questa discussione qui??

Io non la vedo e continuo a non capire. Ma ci rinuncio volentieri va'. No problem.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo conte, ma infatti alla fine ciò che dice Luna è reale e assolutamente condivisibile ma...c'è un modo "raggelante" e c'è un modo "tranquillizzante" senza cambiare i contenuti.
> 
> Tutto qui.
> 
> ...



Ma  non mi sento di tranquillizzare nessuno ....
Da quello che ho capito questo "grande amore" dura da tre mesi .....a me pare uno scherzo....un incubo se da moglie mi succedesse una cosa simile e viene l'amica di mio marito in ospedale a dirmi cosa devo fare di mio marito che si amano e che è in grande amore ....
Va già bene che non la prendo a calci nel sedere ....ma dopo tre mesi mi parli di grande amore.....


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova ad immaginare fra 10 anni (perchè oh.. il tempo passa e più in fretta di quanto pensi) lei 46 anni nel momento clou della vita sessuale.. lui 65 anni al capolinea.. che famo?---- coccole?.. dubito che le potrebbero bastare..


A 65 anni non sei al capolinea. Se te li giochi bene, hai ancora tanto da offrire alle tue "prescelte"


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ognuno ha il suo, giustamente.
> ed è questo che forse a qualcuno è servito...uno stimola l'altro e chi è recettivo ne trae beneficio.
> a mio parere *farfalla non aveva l'egoismo che traspare da quest'utente ed ha fatto tutto un percorso in crescita soprattutto per le sue doti di ascolto*.


Minerva, con tutta la stima che ho per Farfalla, quanti leggendola nei suoi primi post avranno apprezzato le sue doti di ascolto? La apprezziamo adesso, dopo averla letta per anni.
Io non so nulla di Clio, ma apprezzo istintivamente chi sa analizzarsi in modo lucido. E' comunque un buon presupposto per un buon percorso, a mio avviso.

Purtroppo le persone sincere non sempre risultano gradevoli. Le sensazioni che Clio prova adesso ce le ha servite così come sono, senza filtri. Per questo, forse, alcuni le trovano sgradevoli. 

Ma continuo a credere che la sincertà, per quanto possa non trovare sempre consensi, sia sempre una dote apprezzabile.


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2012)

clio ha detto:


> ho trovato la disponibilità di un medico.
> La sua situazione di salute è gravissima, i medici non danno molti margini di ripresa.*
> 
> Mi fa rabbia vedere la moglie (che conosco) che non sembra soffrire, o i figli che vanno solo agli orari di visita!*
> ...





clio ha detto:


> Ieri ho avuto modo di parlare con un amico e mi ha posto davanti a problemi concreti.
> Ovviamente mi ha esortata a non dire niente alla famiglia facendomi  notare che la reazione di una moglie potrebbe anche essere quella di  dirmi "bene, lo volevi? ora te lo tieni, ma con tutto il pacchetto"* ed a  quel punto dovrei davvero chiedermi seriamente se sarei in grado di  assumermi una tale responsabilità.*


Clio, questo discorso che faccio lo devo a te, alla mia famiglia e alle famiglie che ci stanno passando, come abbiamo fatto noi più di dieci anni fa.
Io ti parlo da figlia che sa cosa vuol dire avere un padre ammalatosi in modo fulminante e gravissimo, con speranze di sopravvivere vicine allo zero (poi diventate... zero, in effetti).
Comunque. Quando vieni a sapere dall'oggi al domani che tuo padre (o tuo marito, pur con tutti i problemi di coppia che ci sono) può morire, tu subisci uno choc di quelli che ti segnano per sempre. E' una mazzata... indescrivibile a parole.
Come abbiamo reagito noi? In modi assolutamente diversi l'uno dall'altro. 
Mio fratello aveva 16 anni, un'età abbastanza delicata. Di fronte a questo trauma, ha scelto di non voler andare all'ospedale per non vedere nostro padre ridotto in quello stato, perché voleva ricordarselo per come era.
Si contano sulle dita di una mano le volte che è andato a trovarlo (2? 3? in due mesi di inutile ricovero e chemioterapia), e ogni volta per lui (mio fratello) è stata una violenza. Uno choc che lui non era pronto ad affrontare. Una sofferenza profonda e viscerale. Ancora adesso che è morto, lui si rifiuta di andarlo a trovare al cimitero, si rifiuta di guardare le sue fotografie di quando stava bene ed era felice, si rifiuta di parlarne ed esce dalla stanza se ci sente parlare di lui.
In camera sua ha conservato il cappello che nostro padre si metteva  sempre in inverno per andare a lavorare e  alcuni suoi oggetti  personali (portafoglio, ecc.), che nessuno può toccargli.
Qualche mese fa è arrivata la lettera della società che gestisce il cimitero dove è sepolto, che ci informava che sono già trascorsi dieci anni dalla sepoltura e che quindi dovevano spostare la sua tomba ad altra collocazione.
Mio fratello è stato il primo ad aprire quella lettera, in cui si faceva riferimento a nostro padre sempre come "il defunto, il cadavere, le ossa, i resti "mineralizzati o non mineralizzati". Mio fratello non ha detto nulla, si è chiuso in una stanza e avrà pianto tutta la mattina. Ovviamente delle pratiche burocratiche sull'esumazione ecc. me ne sono occupata interamente io.
E questo dopo dieci e passa anni. Parliamo di un figlio che praticamente non si è mai fatto vedere al suo letto d'ospedale.

Ed io? Io andavo abbastanza spesso a trovarlo ma, per non impazzire, mi ero autoimposta di andare avanti con la mia vita normale, di ragazza ventenne universitaria, di continuare a frequentare i corsi e a dare esami.
La mattina prendevo il treno e facevo il mio. Poi la sera andavo da lui, mi mettevo la cuffietta in faccia, i sottoscarpe di plastica, i guanti, e stavo con lui cercando di non toccarlo perché gli faceva male. Un dolore continuo e sempre ogni volta più atroce, profondo. Man mano che la sua situazione peggiorava, intendo. 

La mamma era sempre, sempre, sempre con lui e soffriva in modo indicibile pure lei, pur nella grande forza e senso pratico che ha saputo tirare fuori.

Se avessi trovato un' eventuale amante di mi padre di fronte a me, in questo scenario già abbastanza straziante e surreale, sarebbe volata dalla finestra. L'amante sarebbe volata dalla finestra. Prima ancora che si potesse permettere di fare osservazioni su quanto spesso io o mio fratello o mia mamma andavamo a trovarlo, o su come stavamo reagendo al dolore. L'avrei fatta in mille pezzi, urlando. 

Questo per dirti che se vuoi essergli vicino fallo in tutta discrezione, in punta di piedi, non farti accorgere anzi forse la famiglia ti ha già sgamata, ma sei ancora in tempo per tornare al tuo posto di lavoro e riprendere tutti i discorsi con lui tra qualche mese, a bocce ferme. NON ADESSO, per la miseria.

ari


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva, con tutta la stima che ho per Farfalla, quanti leggendola nei suoi primi post avranno apprezzato le sue doti di ascolto? La apprezziamo adesso, dopo averla letta per anni.
> Io non so nulla di Clio, ma apprezzo istintivamente chi sa analizzarsi in modo lucido. E' comunque un buon presupposto per un buon percorso, a mio avviso.
> 
> Purtroppo le persone sincere non sempre risultano gradevoli. Le sensazioni che Clio prova adesso ce le ha servite così come sono, senza filtri. Per questo, forse, alcuni le trovano sgradevoli.
> ...


ma è quello che infatti intendevo dire affermando che ogni contributo sincero...anche se magari un po' brusco (sempre nei limiti del rispetto) possa essere utile.eri tu che pensavi fosse il caso di filtrare...o mi sono persa:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Clio, questo discorso che faccio lo devo a te, alla mia famiglia e alle famiglie che ci stanno passando, come abbiamo fatto noi più di dieci anni fa.
> Io ti parlo da figlia che sa cosa vuol dire avere un padre ammalatosi in modo fulminante e gravissimo, con speranze di sopravvivere vicine allo zero (poi diventate... zero, in effetti).
> Comunque. Quando vieni a sapere dall'oggi al domani che tuo padre (o tuo marito, pur con tutti i problemi di coppia che ci sono) può morire, tu subisci uno choc di quelli che ti segnano per sempre. E' una mazzata... indescrivibile a parole.
> Come abbiamo reagito noi? In modi assolutamente diversi l'uno dall'altro.
> ...


non ha nessun diritto, dico nessuno di giudicare la famiglia di quest'uomo, lo pensavo prima....figuriamoci dopo aver letto una testimonianza diretta.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è quello che infatti intendevo dire affermando che ogni contributo sincero...anche se magari un po' brusco (sempre nei limiti del rispetto) possa essere utile.eri tu che pensavi fosse il caso di filtrare...o mi sono persa:singleeye:


Vabbè, la stai rigirando un po' come ti pare. Io parlavo della sinceritá di chi arriva qui e mette a nudo le proprie sensazioni, positive e negative, raccontando di sè. Tu dicevi che Clio è più egoista di Farfalla. Lo scambio con Tubarao non c'entrava niente, anzi. Diciamo che non desideravo proprio riparlarne.  Comunque.

Io difficilmente sono brusca, non è nella mia natura. E so che nei momenti in cui soffro, certi toni potrebbero ferirmi, così mi sono permessa di far notare (mi pare in modo civile) che certi toni potrebbero essere pesanti. Era successa la stessa cosa con quella tizia che era stata l'amante di un uomo sposato che aveva lasciato la moglie per lei e poi l'aveva tradita. Io mi metto nei panni di chi manifesta uno stato di sofferenza, è più forte di me. Non riesco ad andarci pesante e istintivamente difendo.

Avró sbagliato, probabilmente sì. La prossima volta mi limiteró a rispondere all'utente senza infilarmi in questi dibattiti estenuanti che mi hanno un po' stancata, sinceramente. Mi ritrovo a scrivere mille volte cose che ho giá chiarito e davvero mi chiedo se non sia tempo perso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè,* la stai rigirando un po' come ti pare.* Io parlavo della sinceritá di chi arriva qui e mette a nudo le proprie sensazioni, positive e negative, raccontando di sè. Tu dicevi che Clio è più egoista di Farfalla. Lo scambio con Tubarao non c'entrava niente, anzi. Diciamo che non desideravo proprio riparlarne. Comunque.
> 
> Io difficilmente sono brusca, non è nella mia natura. E so che nei momenti in cui soffro, certi toni potrebbero ferirmi, così mi sono permessa di far notare (mi pare in modo civile) che certi toni potrebbero essere pesanti. Era successa la stessa cosa con quella tizia che era stata l'amante di un uomo sposato che aveva lasciato la moglie per lei e poi l'aveva tradita. Io mi metto nei panni di chi manifesta uno stato di sofferenza, è più forte di me. Non riesco ad andarci pesante e istintivamente difendo.
> 
> Avró sbagliato, probabilmente sì. La prossima volta mi limiteró a rispondere all'utente senza infilarmi in questi dibattiti estenuanti che mi hanno un po' stancata, sinceramente. Mi ritrovo a scrivere mille volte cose che ho giá chiarito e davvero mi chiedo se non sia tempo perso.


perdonami ma questo non te lo permetto, non penso di meritarlo e non capisco il tono che hai.
si parlava serenamente  e non mi sono mai sognata dirti che "hai sbagliato", mi pare anzi di aver concordato in molte parti del discorso.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se il tuo fosse amore non te ne fregherebbe nulla di come resta in questo mondo. Paralizzato o meno continueresti ad amarlo proprio come fa sua moglie.


Tre mesi di relazione clandestina e quindi non cintinuativa...non è il suo amore, non lo è per nulla con queste premesse.  Poteva esserlo, ma non mi si dice che una relazione clandestina di 3 mesi è come una relazione normale di 3 mesi, vale una cavolata e non conosci comunque realmente la persona davanti a te.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mica sono tutti così. Non tutti gli uomini sono insicuri cronici, per fortuna.


Dici? La mia ex mi disse come motivazione del perchè ci è stata con uno conosciuto per chat "Era bello!!!", e visto che lui era totalmente l'opposto di me ho solo fatto 2+2  e cioè che quella puttanona finchè era cicciotella si è "accontentata" di me e quando si è sentita gran figa...
Sai Sole, essere continuamente traditi nella propria vita non fa bene, non fa bene per la prorpia sicurezza, tanto che persino la persona più sicura a questo mondo ed estroversa diverebbe un insicuro introverso dopo più e più botte.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma questo non te lo permetto, non penso di meritarlo e non capisco il tono che hai.
> si parlava serenamente  e non mi sono mai sognata dirti che "hai sbagliato", mi pare anzi di aver concordato in molte parti del discorso.


Io parlavo di una cosa e tu ne hai risposto un'altra, tutto qui.

Comunque sono stanca, davvero. E non per te, ci mancherebbe.

Ma per tutte le tensioni che ci sono ultimamente qui. Non mi fanno bene, le trovo pesanti queste continue incazzature, non fanno per me.
Mi ci trovo in mezzo mio malgrado, ma mi impediscono di vivere questo posto come doveva essere all'inizio. Un luogo di confronto e di incontro. Ripeto, non ce l'ho con te e con nessun altro. Sono solo un po' stanca.
Penso che quando si è stanchi ci si debba solo riposare 

Buona giornata.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una cosa e tu ne hai risposto un'altra, tutto qui.
> 
> Comunque sono stanca, davvero. E non per te, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...


mi spiace, sole.e capisco che non sia un momento dove ci sia bisogno di altre tensioni,buona gornata a te


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? La mia ex mi disse come motivazione del perchè ci è stata con uno conosciuto per chat "Era bello!!!", e visto che lui era totalmente l'opposto di me ho solo fatto 2+2  e cioè che quella puttanona finchè era cicciotella si è "accontentata" di me e quando si è sentita gran figa...
> Sai Sole, essere continuamente traditi nella propria vita non fa bene, non fa bene per la prorpia sicurezza, tanto che persino la persona più sicura a questo mondo ed estroversa diverebbe un insicuro introverso dopo più e più botte.


Posso capirti. Anch'io mi sono ritrovata un po' più insicura. Ma lavorando su queste insicurezze ho migliorato tanto e so che potró migliorare ancora.
Ti auguro davvero di trovare una strada che, se non proprio curare tutte le tue ferite, ti porti un minimo di serenitá.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una svegliata?
> 
> Sta affrontando una prova durissima ed è condannata a farlo in solitudine.
> 
> *Io penso che si possa consigliarla e invitarla al buon senso senza accusarla di essere una crocerossina che si crogiola nella malattia dell'amante per sentirsi la protagonista di un polpettone romantico*.



Sì, si può, e l'hai fatto tu stessa

Se qualcun altro ritiene di farlo in modo diverso, non vedo perchè no.
Fermo restando che non ho letto nessuna accusa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tre mesi di relazione clandestina e quindi non cintinuativa...non è il suo amore, non lo è per nulla con queste premesse. Poteva esserlo, ma non mi si dice che una relazione clandestina di 3 mesi è come una relazione normale di 3 mesi, vale una cavolata e non conosci comunque realmente la persona davanti a te.


Non ho capito se sei d'accordo o meno con me. Ma io lo sono con te. Dopo 3 mesi PER ME parlare di amore non esiste. Ma questo forum mi ha insegnato che ho un concetto di amore molto alto quindi quello che per gli altri è amore io lo chiamo affetto ecc ecc.
Non è una cavolata, è una relazione di 3 mesi.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito se sei d'accordo o meno con me. Ma io lo sono con te. Dopo 3 mesi PER ME parlare di amore non esiste. Ma questo forum mi ha insegnato che ho un concetto di amore molto alto quindi quello che per gli altri è amore io lo chiamo affetto ecc ecc.
> Non è una cavolata, è una relazione di 3 mesi.


quoto e approvo:up:



 buongiorno  farfy:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto e approvo:up:
> 
> 
> 
> buongiorno farfy:smile:



Buongiorno


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se avessi trovato un' eventuale amante di mi padre di fronte a me, in questo scenario già abbastanza straziante e surreale, sarebbe volata dalla finestra. L'amante sarebbe volata dalla finestra. Prima ancora che si potesse permettere di fare osservazioni su quanto spesso io o mio fratello o mia mamma andavamo a trovarlo, o su come stavamo reagendo al dolore. L'avrei fatta in mille pezzi, urlando.
> 
> Questo per dirti che se vuoi essergli vicino fallo in tutta discrezione, in punta di piedi, non farti accorgere anzi forse la famiglia ti ha già sgamata, ma sei ancora in tempo per tornare al tuo posto di lavoro e riprendere tutti i discorsi con lui tra qualche mese, a bocce ferme. NON ADESSO, per la miseria.
> 
> ari


Fantastica ari, semplicemente fantastica...come sempre! :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fantastica ari, semplicemente fantastica...come sempre! :up:



hem...Siby....ho letto la tua firma...ma...ma....non è un filino, poco poco aggressiva?










non picchiarmi ti prego...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hem...Siby....ho letto la tua firma...ma...ma....non è un filino, poco poco aggressiva?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si lo è...ed è volutamente aggressiva.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva, con tutta la stima che ho per Farfalla, quanti leggendola nei suoi primi post avranno apprezzato le sue doti di ascolto? La apprezziamo adesso, dopo averla letta per anni.
> Io non so nulla di Clio, ma apprezzo istintivamente chi sa analizzarsi in modo lucido. E' comunque un buon presupposto per un buon percorso, a mio avviso.
> 
> Purtroppo le persone sincere non sempre risultano gradevoli. Le sensazioni che Clio prova adesso ce le ha servite così come sono, senza filtri. Per questo, forse, alcuni le trovano sgradevoli.
> ...


a sto giro ti quoto:up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fantastica ari, semplicemente fantastica...come sempre! :up:


----------

